# Yarn Snobs



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

What, to you, constitutes a yarn snob? Is it someone who chooses not to use mass mercandized yarns? Is it someone who will use only esoteric yarns? Someone who uses only natural fiber yarns? What?

A posting of a knitter's mantra appeared in a response recently and the first part was "Don't be a yarn snob."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it was meant to say that some do not like to use cheaper yarns. That only Yarn Shops are the place to buy yarn. The more expensive the better. They do not realize that some knitters can not afford to buy high end yarns. Knitting is knitting no matter what yarn is used.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

My idea of a yarn snob is someone who refuses to buy/use acrylic yarns and makes disparaging remarks about people who do. I label those type of people "snobs" because they don't stop to think that some people have allergies, like acrylic yarn, or have a limited budget.


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't believe there is any such thing as a yarn snob, just personal preference in the types of yarn a person chooses to buy.

I mean is it anyone's business what type of yarn you buy?


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think being a yarn snob has much to do with what that person themselves chooses to use for projects. I think it has to do with them making remarks about what others are using, like - oh such a pretty pattern but why would you ruin the entire thing by making it with acrylic.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Someone who won't buy yarn from Michaels or the big box stores. I love my local yarn shop but I can't afford to buy much there, even when it's on sale.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree it's more how they treat others' about their yarn choices.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


You've hit the nail on the head. Snob's elevate themselves and their choices above others and then comment unkindly. This is so foolish. Some projects just don't warrant spending a great deal of money or are not going to be practical made out of some of the higher end yarns. My feeling is to fit the yarn to the project and use the best you can afford for that particular thing. I'm not doing charity hats ad blankets out of merino wool. I do use a slightly more expensive cotton for face clothes, etc. because I prefer the tighter spin. Love a bargain, no matter how lowly or princely the yarn....


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


I totally agree!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree. To me it is someone who makes an issue over using more expensive, natural fiber making others feel small because they choose to use less expensive yarn.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I believe that derisive comments over someone else's choice of yarn is what makes a person a yarn snob. More power to the person who can always afford the best yarn. That's what keeps our local yarn shops in business, but if a person works with less expensive yarn for any reason, it's no ones business to comment on it. The nicest people I know are supportive, not judgmental.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

People have all sorts of reasons for making the choices they do. So long as their choice causes no harm; it is none of my business. That's my rule in life. I work in a retail health food store and I can explain to someone over and over about good choices in life style, in what products will be most helpful etc. They are going to do what they want too and so I smile and let them. Yarn is the same way- none of my business. I can make something poor quality and ugly with wool and I can make a well planned, attractive project in acrylic. The yarn is not the deciding factor. My skill and artistic ability are. Usually being a snob is a personal trait that a person has about many things not just yarn. One last thought- My life has been such that I could never have gotten through it being a snob. I guess I should be grateful for that.


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


Absolutely! You have hit it right on the nose.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Personally, I prefer wool, natural fibers, or blends for adult garments. It doesn't make me a snob. I never care what yarns other people use. 

I use acrylic for many projects, particularly children or donated items. I just made the February Lady Sweater for myself (if I keep it) from Berroro Comfort -- acrylic.

Right now I have several projects in the queue that will be made with varying acrylics (from the stash!).

Agree with black kitty: I could not have gotten through life had I been a snob. Sadly, I know too many snobs and not related to knitting and yarn.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I usually pity these people. They have this great emptiness inside them they can't fill... They can only recognize themselves if they can see themselves in some way superior or different from the others - which is a good thing - but they find no superiority or difference derived from their "inside" - as to talents, abilities, knowledge, spirit - and they will try to fill this gap with artificial substitutes - most likely with the money value of things they would buy. Not necessary connected to the quality, but doing it very loudly - this is crucial. If you look at yourself and see... nothing you will have this frantic to cover yourself with expensive... things. A man who... we have a saying hare "to weight on one's place" - it means to have a value for being you - won't need to go being extravagance - as in spending, or things to spend for - or at least not just for the reason of being extravagance (personal style is another thing). And if a person like that will be willing to spend more on something, it will most likely be for some personal reasons, and he/she won't need to tell the world about it... much less to tell the rest of the world how inferior it is for not doing the same.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Because I feel that thread/topic warrants my response...here it is...a yarn snob....hmm...I have walked in to a LYS, dressed in my motorcycle riding clothes (leather) while out on my husbands motorcycle ($25,000 value)riding. There I have encountered several women, knitting at a table...who stared at me like I was there to rob them. (I am 58 yrs old, 5'1)When someone....presumably the owner....approached me and asked what I was looking for, and I stated that I was looking for a specific yarn for my next crochet project....I was curtly dismissed with a "We don't have THAT!". Well...what she didn't realize is that I had at least $150.00 at my disposal to spend in her yarn shop....but of course I didn't....and never ever will. That is a yarn snob! And I have been a single mother, thankful to spend a couple of dollars on good old Red Heart. Knitting is knitting, crocheting is crocheting...disparaging remarks are better left unsaid. Sorry for the rant.
PS There is only one reason I mention anything to do with dollar amounts.....the point being...I HAD the money to spend in the LYS. Never judge a book by it's cover...as the old saying goes....


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree I am not a snob.I have many friends, I would not have them if I were a snob. I also buy what ever yarn I like. I never bought a high end yarn. I always buy what I like or what is on sale.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KayOC (Sep 18, 2011)

I used to think I was a bit of a yarn snob, but after reading through these comments, maybe not so much. I don't knit with much acrylic, mostly because I just don't like the feel of it. It makes me itch more than wool. I love to knit with natural fibers; alpaca, cotton, bamboo. But, I agree, the yarn should fit the project and what you can afford. The important thing is we keep knitting.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

When my boys were younger I always told them that the person putting them down did it to make themselves feel better. These types of people are insecure and I feel sorry for them. I came from very humble beginnings and I am proud of it. Waste not want not. Use what you can afford and be happy. Ignore the rest!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Because I feel that thread/topic warrants my response...here it is...a yarn snob....hmm...I have walked in to a LYS, dressed in my motorcycle riding clothes (leather) while out on my husbands motorcycle ($25,000 value)riding. There I have encountered several women, knitting at a table...who stared at me like I was there to rob them. (I am 58 yrs old, 5'1)When someone....presumably the owner....approached me and asked what I was looking for, and I stated that I was looking for a specific yarn for my next crochet project....I was curtly dismissed with a "We don't have THAT!". Well...what she didn't realize is that I had at least $150.00 at my disposal to spend in her yarn shop....but of course I didn't....and never ever will. That is a yarn snob! And I have been a single mother, thankful to spend a couple of dollars on good old Red Heart. Knitting is knitting, crocheting is crocheting...disparaging remarks are better left unsaid. Sorry for the rant.
> PS There is only one reason I mention anything to do with dollar amounts.....the point being...I HAD the money to spend in the LYS. Never judge a book by it's cover...as the old saying goes....


Was that the yarn shop up in Lennox, MA where if you don't drive in with a BMW you don't exist? <G>


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Several months ago on the forum we were discussing, yet again, dishcloths. Someone posted that she and her friends were at their weekly LYS sit-n-stitch. They were laughing at how silly it was that people actually knit dishcloths. That is a yarn snob.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Several months ago on the forum we were discussing, yet again, dishcloths. Someone posted that she and her friends were at their weekly LYS sit-n-stitch. They were laughing at how silly it was that people actually knit dishcloths. That is a yarn snob.


I've heard people say that they think it's stupid to knit socks. Heck, I knit dishcloths (only I'm just as likely to call them dishrags), socks, sweaters, scarves, hats, whatever.

What I really hate to use, but don't judge knitters who use and like it, is novelty yarn. I made a hat with novelty yarn for a little neighbor girl and she loved it. I hated every minute of it. A week or so ago, I made her a pony tail hat, not novelty yarn though.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I call them dish rags too. I love to knit socks. Maybe they don't know how to handle 4needles. Ha. Ha. Ha. .


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

KayOC said:


> I used to think I was a bit of a yarn snob, but after reading through these comments, maybe not so much. I don't knit with much acrylic, mostly because I just don't like the feel of it. It makes me itch more than wool. I love to knit with natural fibers; alpaca, cotton, bamboo. But, I agree, the yarn should fit the project and what you can afford. The important thing is we keep knitting.


I guess I have always thought of myself as a yarn snob. I like really good quality yarn. I went all out to buy 2 skeins of Road to China light for my sister's birthday (age 69) so one hat cost me over $30 plus shipping. I mean, I just had to have it. It was a special gift, and she received it today. She said she loved it. I am so happy. Me, I live at or below what could be considered the poverty level, but I have more than any one really needs. I have used acrylics that are not my first choice, but had success with them and some good quality natural fibers and questionable success.
I am envious of the skill of those who create such lovely things out of "cheap" yarn. I guess I am a yarn snob after all. But I sure like what others are so gifted to make no matter what they use.
I don't think I mind being a "yarn snob" if it means I enjoy using quality yarn, but I never want to be a people snob. I think we are all made in the image of the Creator God and He has a purpose for each of us.
I hope I have not offended any of you dear ladies.
blessings,
Ruth


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> My idea of a yarn snob is someone who refuses to buy/use acrylic yarns and makes disparaging remarks about people who do. I label those type of people "snobs" because they don't stop to think that some people have allergies, like acrylic yarn, or have a limited budget.


This is my description, also!


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Several months ago on the forum we were discussing, yet again, dishcloths. Someone posted that she and her friends were at their weekly LYS sit-n-stitch. They were laughing at how silly it was that people actually knit dishcloths. That is a yarn snob.


I was bored one day and needed a new dishcloth, so I tried a new pattern on some leftover cotton yarn. When I went to use it I found out how nice it was compared to the junk I bought at the grocery store. 
My youngest daughter came over and saw it and asked for it so I made one for her as well. Now she keeps asking me to make her some more.
I think they are wonderful for trying out new stitches. If the pattern is not perfect, so what, it was an experiment and I learned a new stitch. 
Now socks, that is another story, the same daughter, wanted the one and only pair of socks I ever completed, but I kept them because I needed socks. But I wish I had parted with them, I feel so guilty keeping them for myself.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly! I see no need to spend money unnecessairly on any item, especially yarn! Why spend $50 at Macys when you can spend $20 at Walmart? Some of my favorite projects have been made from yard sale yarn. The love that is put into the stitches does not increase with the price of the yarn used to make it! =)


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yarngrandma said:


> KayOC said:
> 
> 
> > I used to think I was a bit of a yarn snob, but after reading through these comments, maybe not so much. I don't knit with much acrylic, mostly because I just don't like the feel of it. It makes me itch more than wool. I love to knit with natural fibers; alpaca, cotton, bamboo. But, I agree, the yarn should fit the project and what you can afford. The important thing is we keep knitting.
> ...


Ruth, you are only a Yarn Snob if you put others down for their choice of yarn. If you want to use the expensve stuff because that is what you like then you are fine with me.

Until I found another forum on the net I didn't know that Yarn Snobs existed and I got my feelings hurt when I was posting about Red Heart yarn, because unless I leave town and drive 60-75 miles I only have Red Heart to choose from at Wal-Mart. I have found that I do like Hobby Lobby's ILTY and Michael's Impeccables but they are still the least expensive yarns there, I cannot spend alot of money on yarn, I'm cash poor usually, LOL, and even if I weren't I just can't...I guess at heart I'm cheap. LOL.

I would never put someone down for their choices, I don't know what factors into making their choices and it's not my style to denigrate anybody or anything. I don't think you are either, you just happpen to like the more expensive ones. And I say go for it.

Anyway that's what I think! LOL Butterscotch!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't know why somebody would put you down for using a certain type of yarn. I shop wherever the best bargain is.
I used to use a very popular acrylic yarn 10 yrs ago when my budget would only allow that. I tried making something with it this winter and I could not stand the feel of it. I think they changed their formula over the years. I have used other acrylics with no problem. I also love natural fibers and do prefer to save them for special projects. I AM a yarn snob. I won't pay full retail for any yarn, however. If I go to my LYS, I look for sales(which are rare), and do a lot of internet shopping for deals.
If you use Red Heart or Alpaca, more power to you. I guess it boils down to the old saying, "to each their own".


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

I splurge on good coffee and good yarn...

By "good" yarn, I look for yarns that don't pill and do not irritate my skin. I have found wonderful yarn at big box stores... the "I Love This..." series of yarns, Carons, Pattons... likewise have found wonderful yarns in LYS's. I love Malabrigo, Regia, Cascade, Plymouth...

Now I have one and a half balls of somewhat expensive brushed suri alpaca lace I bought in a very posh LYS... While it was all pretty in the ball, once knitted it itches like crazy and felts as it knits so that frogging is impossible... I hate that yarn so much I salute it with a certain gesture every time I run across it in my stash. One of these days I'll give it to someone who gets on my nerves.

Anyhow... I insist on knitting with good yarn, but good yarn can be found for a good price.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

2nd 3rd and 20th. Judge not lest you be judged. All choices are just that. What and how we choose should be wisely not wastefully and not impractically for our means abilities and circumstances. Don't give anyone else the power to determine and dictate our choices. Old Indian proverb: Don't judge another until you have walked a mile in his shoes.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree. I love wool, but it can be pricey. Since most of the people I knit for are reluctant to hand wash and prefer to throw it in the washer, I knit with acrylics too. Some people are on Social Security on a fixed income. The cheaper yarns might be all they can afford. So why diss them for that? Knitting is knitting. It's all about changing things and making something uniquely your own. It doesn't matter if it's an expensive LYS or a Walmart yarn as long as it's knit with love.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I used acrylics when my children were small as I couln't afford the more expensive yarns but I found the acrylics for jumpers went out of shape quickly. Thank goodness they have improved the quality of the acrylics. I prefer using the better quality yarn but I still use acrylics or the cheaper yarns as well. Thank goodness you ladies wouldn't call me a yarn snob. Each to their own choice. I am going to buy some yarn on ebay soon and because I have heard about it here on this site I will buy it and find out for myself what it is like.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Heyyyyy if you can afford only the best" why not" unfortunately I can't so I do with what I find on sale but good luck to the ones that can" there are soooooooooo many gorgous yarns out there!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

I think a yarn snob is someone who judges others by the yarns they use.
Agree with others on here who say they fit the yarn to the project and then use the best they can afford. No point in using an expensive wool for (say) a garment for a busy mum who puts all the washing in the machine. (unless it's machine washable of course  )


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with Dreamweaver. 

Generally, it seems to me that snobbery has roots in the insecurity/anxiety of not having the judgement to make a good choice for the particular task etc so that if (in the snob's opinion) "the best" is purchased, the person reasons that they must have made "the" right choice. The trouble is that sometimes such people are blind to this limiting mindset and are critical of others who do not behave the same way and make different (and sometimes better) choices.

Oh, I did not mean to "get so deep" this early in the day!  

Snobs of any kind need handling with patience and a good dose of humour!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

If you're knitting within a budget - you can't afford to be a yarn snob.
Of course, if you're making to order for someone else - you can enjoy the pricier yarns they're willing to pay for !
I make toys - so acrylic yarns are much harder wearing. If I made toys in an expensive esoteric yarn - they wouldn't last five minutes with a child - and be way too expensive anyway.
Horses for courses...


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I've just read all these and agree that you are only a snob if you think you are better than other people. I knit with acrylic cos my daughter is allergic to wool but I've knitted the same things in more expensive wool and often the only difference is that it's more expensive and can't be machine washed. If I only bought 'good' yarn I wouldn't be able to afford to knit. No brainer!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am still a new knitter and I think it would be ridiculous to purchase expensive yarn (even if I could afford it). There is nothing wrong with buying lesser expensive yarn in my opinion. I do, however, buy nicer sock yarn only because I can buy one hank to do one pair, and socks are naturally going to get more wear on the yarn than say a scarf or hat. As long as I'm having fun, I don't really care what someone thinks of my choice of fiber.


----------



## helenruston (Mar 28, 2012)

I would have to agree with you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver I am with you..


Dreamweaver said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

This is ridiculous and the subject promotes controversay - - - not what this forum is all about. A kinship in a shared and enjoyed hobby, encouraging newbys, helping each other with problems and the like. Have a blessed day.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


I agree. Even when making things for my grandchildren. They outgrow things so fast. For myself and my grownup children, it depends on what they are using the article for, everyday and into the washer, acrylic or for church or other occasions then the good yarn. It won't be outgrown and if a classic will last for years. Time and effort are worth the extra. I still always look for a bargain.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


i totally agree :thumbup: :-D


----------



## mimibet (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree, and would love to have more cotton and acrylic yarn, but can't afford it now, so have to be happy with what i have right now. A little is better than none!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

By the way, meant to say before, I was one of the dishcloth snobs as were many of us in the UK. It wasn't really snobbery; it was just not understanding why anyone would bother. I am now totally converted and am knitting loads as are many other Brits, sending each other cotton and made uo dishcloths in our swaps. We are converted!!!!!


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

mousepotato said:


> What, to you, constitutes a yarn snob? Is it someone who chooses not to use mass mercandized yarns? Is it someone who will use only esoteric yarns? Someone who uses only natural fiber yarns? What?
> 
> A posting of a knitter's mantra appeared in a response recently and the first part was "Don't be a yarn snob."


"A yarn snob" to me is someone who can afford nothing but the best to knit with, and yet dare to criticise me because I can only afford the cheaper varieties of yarn. I am quite happy as I believe it is the quality of the knitting, not how much it cost, that makes the difference.


----------



## MeShell (Jan 23, 2011)

Having read all these - I have to weigh in. I may be considered a yarn snob. However, it is personal preference of the yarn; it has to feel good in my hands and some/most pure acrylics don't. I am frugal however, shop and the chain stores and the local shops but try to get the most for my $$. I do want to say I am pleased that companies are now making more acrylic/wool or bamboo blends and some are lovely. I find the blends are more serviceable for kids items. Wool is my all-time favorite to knit with - but it is not the best to wear for everything or every season. Enjoying the process is what it's all about!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! What a Nice Topic. Very good remarks on the topic. Yes It really hurts and not good manners to put somebody down with sly or derisive remarks. It is very easy to remark on the Yarn used by others unlike a Dress or Suit they are wearing. Yarn seems so insignificant and harmless to make such comments on the yarn used as you cannot see the finished Product and is by passed with this Attention on Expensive Yarns. Yes one can make a Scarf with fuzzy fur or Cashmere etc just with a knit stitch Knowledge and show off their expensive creation. It is like playing with an expensive TOY. But really the depth and skill of knitting using various stitches and patterns stands out in plain yarn knitting. I like my privacy when shopping for yarn and not at special stores and waited upon for anything. In my 6o yrs of knitting I have gone through Wintuk, Sayelle (now Caron),Red Heart, Bernat, Lions Brand, Pure wool Etc. I bought fancy yarns from Knitting Conventions Markets and all are sitting in Boxes to be worked on.What bothers me most is even in my Knitting weekly knitting meets,it is fashionable to use expensive yarn and struggling with pattern and boasting about it with not much progress, while putting down or ignoring on any one using plain cheap yarn but complicated beautiful pattern. I just saw yarn with beads and sequins already in for $123 a small ball in a Yarn shop called Knit Stop! All you do is just knit!!!. and not worry about taking classes on how to use beads in knitting? Yesterday I saw at Macy's beautiful dress Crocheted with Glitter Yarn with lining but it will take a lot of skill not just knitting or Crocheting but also fine sewing and marketing! The list goes on.By the way all that baby cocoons Crcheted and knitted with a pound of yarn and give to hospitals are also show off. The newborn needs tight swaddling in that comfotable blanket and not loose coccon made with acylic or wool or cotton. Just Photo OP. Happy down to Earth Knitting (no matter what yarn you use) to all at Knitting Paradise. The Paradise is in the enjoyment of Knitting.!!!


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I prefer to use natural fibers in both fabric and yarn. but I understand that some people are alergic to wool so I use acrilic for them. I now have some alpaca I might try. I am more apt to decide on what yarn to use depending on the use of the item made and how well it will be taken care of.

At this point in time all of my yarn is from either 40% off sale , thrift shop, or rummage sale.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I think a yarn snob insists on using high-end wools and fibres even when they are not suitable.
I vaguely remember a thread that was asking for suitable yarns for head-hugging hats to wear under helmets. The wearers were in dangerous jobs, one on the front line. 
Astonishingly, to me, the answers got more and more ridiculous alpaca and the like. 
How on earth were these wearers expected to handwash these items frequently? One mistake and they'd be ruined. 
If ever there was a case for acrylic, this was it. But no-one, including myself, dared to challenge the intimidating snobbery with commonsense.
I love real wool, but it just so often isn't practical nowadays.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

i agree also people dont always think befor they speak i am a disabled vet with no income right now and i have been using my stash to keep me busy just dont pay attention to yarn snobs knitting and crocheting (and all needle crafts) come from the heart not the wallet


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Well defined.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Cables and Lace,
Wow! what you are knitting in your photo is stunning!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> My idea of a yarn snob is someone who refuses to buy/use acrylic yarns and makes disparaging remarks about people who do. I label those type of people "snobs" because they don't stop to think that some people have allergies, like acrylic yarn, or have a limited budget.


I have a friend like that. We've had some uncomfortable moments when she made comments about my using acrylic yarn for anything.

CharleneM


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i have never met a yarn snob so cannot comment i knit with everything from cheap yarn to expensive to 
box store to stash given to me i love it all


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


Perfect answer!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> This is ridiculous and the subject promotes controversay - - - not what this forum is all about. A kinship in a shared and enjoyed hobby, encouraging newbys, helping each other with problems and the like. Have a blessed day.


I hear you, Schatzie, loud and clear. Have a great day, in spite of this thread. 
:wink:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I really like all yarn and love reading all of the topics on KP. I


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


This is very true. I choose the yarns based on the type of item to be knit and the use and care it will get. I do not use all that many "expensive" yarns. A shawl or scarf to be worn next to my neck needs a softer, finer fabric. It does feel luxurious to knit with a "fine" yarn. Just like a meal - we don't eat a 7 course meal every day. Special occasions only! It is amazing how many really great feeling yarns are made of acrylic, bamboo,etc. are sold at JoAnn's or even Ben Franklin stores


----------



## MeShell (Jan 23, 2011)

madknitter07 said:


> Cables and Lace,
> Wow! what you are knitting in your photo is stunning!


Yes! Cables and Lace - beautiful blanket in the photo. Your stash looks lovely as well - love the multi colors. You obviously enjoy your knitting


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I consider myself a yarn snob, yet I often use acrylic blend yarns for the Grands (Encore). For me, it's about how the yarn feels as it goes through my fingers. Red Heart=knitting with Saran Wrap. Enccore=knitting with an nice yarn that's also easy on the pocket book.

Lyn in NC


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

To me, that person only becomes a snob if the criticize others choices or brag about their own. I buy washable/dry able yarn for babies and children's items. Can't imagine a new mom who wouldn't appreciate that.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

When I first started to knit I had a LYS lady repremand me for practicing on "cheap acrylic" yarn. She said you should ALWAYS use "good" yarn. I'm sorry, but I won't spend $20 or more for a skein of practice yarn! As long as it feels soft and is a gorgeous color, who cares? I'm no yarn snob.....


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

YARN SNOB , someone who makes fun of Red heart super saver yarn!..My Personal Favorite for Granny Square Afghans< lol Different yarns are made for different projects...you have to learn to use them all.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

dmeade said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > bsaito said:
> ...


Exactly :thumbup:


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Because I feel that thread/topic warrants my response...here it is...a yarn snob....hmm...I have walked in to a LYS, dressed in my motorcycle riding clothes (leather) while out on my husbands motorcycle ($25,000 value)riding. There I have encountered several women, knitting at a table...who stared at me like I was there to rob them. (I am 58 yrs old, 5'1)When someone....presumably the owner....approached me and asked what I was looking for, and I stated that I was looking for a specific yarn for my next crochet project....I was curtly dismissed with a "We don't have THAT!". Well...what she didn't realize is that I had at least $150.00 at my disposal to spend in her yarn shop....but of course I didn't....and never ever will. That is a yarn snob! And I have been a single mother, thankful to spend a couple of dollars on good old Red Heart. Knitting is knitting, crocheting is crocheting...disparaging remarks are better left unsaid. Sorry for the rant.
> PS There is only one reason I mention anything to do with dollar amounts.....the point being...I HAD the money to spend in the LYS. Never judge a book by it's cover...as the old saying goes....


I can relate. I have been to a LYS three times located near Beverly Hills and West Hollywood. Every time I have been in they have been so unwelcoming that I will never go back. The first time I was looking for cashmere to make a commissioned hat. The last time was in connection with a holiday party. No, never judge a book by its cover, while I have no complaints about the one God gave me. Four will not be a charm. I would rather go to Jo-Ann's or find my yarn online.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Snobs exist, in the knitting world, and everywhere else. I find it sad that some people have to elevate themselves with an outside "things" (clothes, cars, homes, jobs, yarn, etc.) to assure themselves that they have value themselves. They don't seem to know that there is a difference in what they have and who they are. I try to regard them with compassion even if I've been offended by their snobbery.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Live and let live. Not every can afford the more costly yarn. We KPers love to knit or crochet or both and use what resources we have availble to us. Happy knitting all


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Topsy said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


Yes Best Answer.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Well said


Dreamweaver said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am with both of you, count me in on what Schatzie has stated. Amen


GrannyGoode said:


> Schatzie said:
> 
> 
> > This is ridiculous and the subject promotes controversay - - - not what this forum is all about. A kinship in a shared and enjoyed hobby, encouraging newbys, helping each other with problems and the like. Have a blessed day.
> ...


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I just found 3 Bernat yarns skeins at my favorite thrift shop yesterday. Hurray! I am helping the Salvation Army and getting a bargain, too. We both win.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> My idea of a yarn snob is someone who refuses to buy/use acrylic yarns and makes disparaging remarks about people who do. I label those type of people "snobs" because they don't stop to think that some people have allergies, like acrylic yarn, or have a limited budget.


Exactly! Somebody that makes you feel bad for the yarn you use.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't seen that type of breed on this site.......Thank 
Goodness.


----------



## wing118677 (Oct 6, 2011)

What about the "pattern snobs". I have run into fellow knitters that are critical about patterns I have selected. I enjoy garter stitch, and don't think that struggling with a very challenging pattern is fun for me. I admire their intricate work, but, it's not for me. For me... nice yarn (any price point or fiber that I like) and simple patterns.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

"Knitting is knitting no matter what yarn is used."

I agree wholeheartedly. Some people can make beautiful things with ordinary string, although I wouldn't waste my time doing it. It's all about the skill used in the creation of the project not necessarily the yarn. But expensive yarn IS nice if you can afford it.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry to those who were hit by the yarn snob. It is just yarn. 
I cannot and never will wear wool, so there. I agree with Dreamweaver, snobs attempt to elevate themselves with disparaging remarks. When attacked by a snob, I reply, "I'm happy." Maybe a little reminder that they are not.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

So true. I am not in it to suffer. I give away my simple projects to people who do not knit, everyone wins.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


I agree with dreamweaver... I have a friend who will not use acrylic yarn... she cringes at the thought... The way I see it is if I'm making something for someone who will not care for the project properly, I use acrylic yarn... That way there is no worry of it shrinking or felting... And it is cheaper...


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think it was meant to say that some do not like to use cheaper yarns. That only Yarn Shops are the place to buy yarn. The more expensive the better. They do not realize that some knitters can not afford to buy high end yarns. Knitting is knitting no matter what yarn is used.


Sorry! I am a yarn snob and it is absolutely untrue that I don't realize that "some knitters can't afford to buy high end yarn."

I, myself, can't afford to buy high end yarns most of the time and I AM a yarn snob!

I am a yarn snob b/c I hate the way cheap acrylic yarn feels (it seems to "squeek" when pulled). I love the feel of merino, alpaca and yarn blended with silk and bamboo.

However, when I knit for babies and children, I use acrylic and I buy the best I can afford -- often that's Caron Simply Soft or Bernat baby yarn from Walmart. When I can find really fine yarn on sale -- on line, at a peddler's mall or at a sale at the LYS -- I snatch it up. Even better, when I inherit the stash of someone who loved the same yarns, I'm delighted. And once in a while, I splurge and buy myself some expensive yarn, but only when I've been able to save up for it by economizing in other areas.

I NEVER, EVER disparage anyone for not using pricy, high end yarn.

My name is Kathryn and I'm a (proud) yarn snob!!!!! ;-)


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

madknitter07 said:


> Cables and Lace,
> Wow! what you are knitting in your photo is stunning!


Just as it appears on the description above the picture,
I am knitting Tree of Life Afghan called Yggdrasil Afghan in baby blue for my only son's son carrying our family name! I purchased the expensive yarn Baby's First by Lion Brand which the pattern called for. It turned out Bulky but Beautiful and Soft for the baby. next one I used any knitted worsted weight Yarn and it did not feel and look as beautiful after all that complicated work and effort and time. so Yes we need to figure out which yarn to use very carefully.I am into cotton yarn now as my daughter' daughter 3 months old has sensitive skin. soft cotton Yarn is also very expensive natural organic. When it comes to it, I did not realize even the colors on baby cotton yarn have chemicals in the dye. some babies are allergic to wool let alone acrylic etc. Wow good old days when I picked up any yarn on sale and the color I liked and started knitting or Crocheting Hats,Ponchos,Sweaters and Afghans!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Deb55 said:


> I don't believe there is any such thing as a yarn snob, just personal preference in the types of yarn a person chooses to buy.
> 
> I mean is it anyone's business what type of yarn you buy?


I am with you 100% on this one...I have my personal preferance and usually doesnt include 100 % acylic, I dont like the way it works up and finds in pills terribly. Thats my preferance...you can knit with plastic and fabric, wire to weeds..JUST KNIT...thats the glory..


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Deb55 said:


> I don't believe there is any such thing as a yarn snob, just personal preference in the types of yarn a person chooses to buy.
> 
> I mean is it anyone's business what type of yarn you buy?


I am with you 100% on this one...I have my personal preferance and usually doesnt include 100 % acylic, I dont like the way it works up and find it pills terribly. Thats my preferance...you can knit with plastic and fabric, wire to weeds..JUST KNIT...thats the glory..


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

BTW--
NOBODY can make you feel inferior or bad about yourself and your choices without your permission and cooperation. I know people who knit beautifully and can't afford pricey yarns. I'd choose their stuff over some ritzy junk some biddy who THINKS she's better than everybody else just because she paid enough for a skein of yarn to make a mortgage payment!

How many times do we have to go over this same old s*** anyway?
The yarn you buy and use is your business and nobody else's, period. MYOB!!!
[Unmarking "Watch Topic" and Stepping down off my soapbox now.]


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> How many times do we have to go over this same old s***?
> The yarn you buy and use is your business and nobody else's, period. MYOB!!!


Got that right!!!


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

it doesn't matter what yarn you use as long as you like it. i would perefer it to wash well also but those of us on a budget get the best we can afford


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow. 6 pages already. I don't use the term "yarn snob" and see no point in discussing it further. But, hey... suit yourselves. Must be a sore point for some people.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


I totally agree.


----------



## priscillaphillips (Aug 19, 2011)

Ladies enough already do your own thing and forget the rest, in doing so you will have more time to knit with your favorite yarn !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A snob is a snob is a snob and it is always about judging others negatively. I use that term for myself, but it is not accurate as I don't judge what others do. I have no problem in informing others of different choices they may have--do this in many areas of my life, but that is done in an effort to provide other, and possibly better alternatives for them.

For myself, I love the better and natural yarns but do work with acrylics for kids and people with allergies or discomfort to wool. My income has been extremely limited these past few years but I love finding a great discount and buy lots of discontinued yarns of higher quality. This has always been central to my decision-making in life and I have created great jobs on limited budgets. Actually, this is a key for me. I used to use the a statement in my business that I would provide custom work while respecting the home and budget of my customers.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You don't sound like a snob. You just have your preferences, and good for you. The snob snubs, is the one who feels a sense of superiority when they inform others that they are using inferior products.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I have to say that I prefer natural fibers to synthetiics, but I would never consider using wool type fibers for making baby garments. One because of allergies and two because of washability. If you can afford bison, cashmere and the like, then great. If not then knit happy with whatever floats your boat.


----------



## DaraAllen (Sep 10, 2011)

I called myself a yarn snob in another thread, but by no means would I EVER make disparaging remarks about the yarn that others choose to use. I make the choice to buy my yarn at my LYS and not at Michael's, et al and by making that choice I've had to limit the amount of yarn I buy and the amount of stash I have. That's my choice.

I could not pass judgment on another person's chosen source of yarn. That would just plain be wrong, and beyond being a snob. If calling myself a yarn snob somehow puts me in a category of being derisive upon others, then I need to rethink that. I only meant that in a silly way, and in the context it was used to discuss that I don't like the feel of acrylics and most other synthetic fibers.

If I offended anyone, or implied that I was passing judgment upon those who use acrylics or don't buy their yarns at their LYS, I truly apologize. It was never my intention by any stretch of the imagination. We all do what we can, with what we can, and make the choices we can to fit our circumstances.

Again, my humblest apologies to ANYONE whom I may have offended.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Can see wearing wool in Houston, Texas. Weather is hot, hotter and hottest.


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

The type and brand of yarn should depend on the project, not the opinons of others. I have a wide range of yarns from hand spun alpaca and pure Peruvian wool to Italian acrylics. However, right now I'm working on a Lovers Knot afghan for a wedding present and I'm using an acrylic yarn purchased at Wal-Mart. Why? Because it wears like iron and is easy care. Why make something large out of a yarn the recipient will have to hand wash? I made two Aran afghans over 20 years ago with inexpensive acrylic (purchased at K-Mart I think) and I still have them.

But then, why should I care what someone else thinks as long as I'm satisfied with my materials and my recipient is pleased with the final product?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

immunurse said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was meant to say that some do not like to use cheaper yarns. That only Yarn Shops are the place to buy yarn. The more expensive the better. They do not realize that some knitters can not afford to buy high end yarns. Knitting is knitting no matter what yarn is used.
> ...


This is a very good comment. I know what you mean about the different "feels".  Some of the yarns feel like such a luxury to me.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

black kitty said:


> People have all sorts of reasons for making the choices they do. So long as their choice causes no harm; it is none of my business. That's my rule in life. I work in a retail health food store and I can explain to someone over and over about good choices in life style, in what products will be most helpful etc. They are going to do what they want too and so I smile and let them. Yarn is the same way- none of my business. I can make something poor quality and ugly with wool and I can make a well planned, attractive project in acrylic. The yarn is not the deciding factor. My skill and artistic ability are. Usually being a snob is a personal trait that a person has about many things not just yarn. One last thought- My life has been such that I could never have gotten through it being a snob. I guess I should be grateful for that.


 Very mature and balanced answer. 
There are 2yarn shops in my area. One remembers you on the 2nd visit and makes you feel valued and welcomed. The 2nd has an atmosphere of snobbery that is just the opposite. I chose not to spend $50 on yarn for one scarf so I get the "chilly" treatment in there. I still go there occaionally when looking for something I think they might stock and I just let their attitude stay behind when I leave. If I have time to drive to the first shop...of course I do. They deserve to be supported when ever I can. Joan 8060


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have never really read anything posted here that indicated someone is a "yarn snob". Now in real life, I went into a small LYS, very small town and was thrilled at finding one so close by. I happened upon this shop when I was out purchasing fencing and lawn supplies, (was dressed in jeans that had gotten a bit dirty and a knit polo shirt also a bit unclean from helping load the supplies) point being, I was not dressed to the "nines" but was basically clean, all I wanted was to see if they had a circular needle in a certain size. The woman looked me up and down and said well yes, but it is a bit expensive. I purchased said needles and had looked over some yarns that were very nice, she told me about classes but that you had to purchase all supplies from her shop. I priced this out and the cost of the classes were $75, plus the yarn required would have been another $50. I went back in a few weeks later all dressed for shopping (no dirty jeans) she welcomed me with a smile and even offered tea or coffee.. glanced around at the yarns and such then told her about this forum, that I could get all the help I need to learn from friends on here, that she had treated me rudely because of the way I was dressed and that I wished her well but she had lost my business. LYS snobs are more common to me than "yarn snobs"!!!


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I have always referred to myself as a yarn snob. But I would never think to address anyone else's choice. It only applied to me. I use to shop at Meiers, Walmart type stores, etc. until I discovered my first LYS and I was hooked (about 30 year ago). I pretty much shop exclusive in LYS and on-line unless I stumble on a sale that I know the yarn or brand. This is my choice. If I am going to put hours into a project, I want to be satisfied with it. I confess to a obscenely large stash and will work from that if I cannot afford some new yarn for a project. But this is just my addiction. I love knitting with people, and we all have different projects and yarns etc. It doesn't matter to me what they are knitting with - just enjoy the company.
p.s. There is a group of us that with knit at the dog shows between judging and some of the gals knit with their dog hair!!!


----------



## DGM863 (Oct 31, 2011)

I buy my yarn almost anywhere. Just finishing a beautiful mobius for one of my daughters for her birthday. Did it with sock yarn that I got at Joann's on sale. It looks and feels great and didn't cost a lot. She's a busy working mom with little kids and doesn't have the time to hand wash and block, so this is perfect for her. Other times I do use more expensive yarns that I get at LYS or on line - hopefully on sale.
Was told at one of our local senior centers, where I donate yarn, that they only knit with acrylic for items they make for kids, homeless and hospitals because of possible allergies and ease of care.


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

I feel sorry for those who condescend others by what they see as silly and unforbidden choices because they may feel superior to others. Like feeling you should only go for the expensive yarn and shame on you for going to the lessor. These people I think are unhappy individuals. I like to think we all buy yarn and wool to the best we can afford. I agree you get a better look with the expensive and novelty but too expensive for me and I think for many. Also, one has to be pratical for who going to like age, allergies, etc. What counts is how well the project is done. I say who cares what other thinks. I and I'm sure we all do the best we can.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I am Learning to knit on cotton and acrylic yarns, and besides that the nearest LYS is over an hour away. We only have HL and Walmart both 15 minutes away. I do think natural fibers would be great, but then I have long wanted to learn spinning.......
There is a place and project for all, what counts is the love of making things with our hands and giving to others.

,


----------



## adora (Jul 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


I agree....I knit bins full for charity (hats, mitts. blankets etc) and I couldn't do it if I didn't use Zellers or Walmart yarns !!!!! :-D


----------



## pattye (Sep 28, 2011)

Sometimes I feel that pattern designers are yarn snobs in that they design a pattern using very expensive yarn that I feel they may get free to design a pattern for it, creating an interest in that yarn. Examples: linen yarn for a market bag, or alpaca for socks. I then spend a lot of time swatching to try to get their gauge. I have been swatching for a week to try to get the right gauge for socks for my husband--my first pair for him, and I don't want to start with alpaca.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Very true!


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with those ladies who say that yarn choice is a personal preference. I have a very nice yarn store almost next to my home, but I dont shop there as the cheapest yarn i have seen is $12 for a small ball. To me that is very expensive as I am on a limited income. We also have one other store in town which sells the usual yarns, Lion Brand, Red Heart etc. As the town is at least a 4 hour drive North or South from a major city I have to make do there, or else buy on line. I am always heappy with the yarns I by and have had no complaints from those I knit for.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree with all the comments above, I can't knit with Mohair or furry type wools I itch all over and I feel as if I am eating it. I like acrylics and pure new wool and cotton, but they are my choices I don't think there is anything wrong in knitting with wools that suit your pocket, I have knit lots of things with acrylics and they have come out lovely its just the skills we have to make something beautiful out of any type or cost of wool. Those that think any different are just sad.Tessa28 lol


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This topic could be one that causes a divide. Personally It does not matter what type yarn you use that is your choice. Knitting is the bond. I have seen some beautiful work done on acrylic yarn and some disasters done with expensive yarn. When we get right down to it the average person can't tell one yarn from another. I purchase yarn based on what I am doing and what I like. Right now I am working on summer top and I have chosen cotton blends to do them. No snob here.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

When a person is asking for advice, you aren't a "snob" for recommending they use the best they can afford.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It's all about the knitting - some ppl. forget that and get too wrapped up in the yarn of it! I believe a yarn snob is the ppl. that refuse to use acrylic!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I haven't heard the comment "yarn snob" before. 
That sounds like "bullying" to me! I always say kids learn from what they see and hear at home, and that is why there are so many bullies out there. They are not just kids, but adults also.
I don't understand why people have to be that way to others. We all are the same as we get older, sure, we don't all have the money, but those people finally find out they can speak or wave to us when they see us out.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

I personally don't think in terms of "snob," but this happened to me recently. I joined a long-standing knitting group at the local library, and the very first day, every member reported what luxury yarn each was using. I dreaded that when my turn came, I'd have to say, "The finest acrylic from Jo Ann's." Mercifully, the progress around the circle was interrupted before they asked me. I am famous for blushing, and I'm sure I would have given them a splendid example. But I must confess that my knitting stitches are beautiful. Bonnie


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't think its so much a "yarn snob" as it is a snob. Pure and simple. If someone can't get over what yarn someone else uses THEIR money to purchace, its probably not just yarnt hey have a tendency to be snobbish about. I use acrylic all the time.... for one thing, I'm still new to this, not going to spend a lot an yarn for a project I just may not be able to make. For another thing I am the stay at home mother of 3 (3, 6 and 8) with a husband going through medical school, so I cannot afford more than an infrequent splurge for small amounts for smaller projects. And lastly, my kids are small, often careless, and usually messy, like many if not most kids out there. I think acrylic suits them best for now!


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree that it has more to do with the attitude toward other's choices, considering themselves more important, while belittling others, without taking into consideration that person's reasoning or feelings. But then again, that's what any kind of snob would be, in my opinion.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I say "to each his/her own." Who cares what anyone does or does not use? We use what we like and can afford...AMEN!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

nitrpat said:


> I say "to each his/her own." Who cares what anyone does or does not use? We use what we like and can afford...AMEN!


Very nice reversible Afghan on your Avatar.I like it. Makes very good gift for baby girls!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm definitly not a yarn snob. i'm making a cardigan sweater with lion brand tweed and it's looking just as nice as if i were to buy the expensive yarn.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't think it's another person's business to criticize.
People do what they can afford and the choice is theirs to make.
I think some shops do it w/o realizing that some of us have knitted longer than they have found out about fibers.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Some folks seem to have the money for cigarettes, junk food, sodas, etc. but "can't afford" good yarn. It's really about choices. I'm not using cheap yarn or drinking cheap coffee. I'd rather do without. I don't think thats' snobbish.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

A yarn snob is like Hyacinth Bucket, that's pronounced BOO kay! A snob is anyone who believes him/herself to be better than they are and others are beneath them. I usually leave them to their dreams and go about my own business.Edith M


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think of yarn snobs as folks who use expensive, natural fiber, esoteric yarns and only make the oddest, most compicated things. These folks also make sure any knitting friends know all that. If they don't know someone very well and ask what they made therir gorgeous sweater from, it's possible to put the weaker snobs in their places when you reply"Red Heart Super Saver" or some other yarn they consider ever so below them. Pity them, they are trying too hard and going in the wrong direction. One point of all this knitting is the expression of one's own creativity, not the expense or anything else about the knitter's project. And genuine admiration from people who see your work is lots nicer than awe about the $$$. Well, I sure just ran on there!  :!: :!:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> My idea of a yarn snob is someone who refuses to buy/use acrylic yarns and makes disparaging remarks about people who do. I label those type of people "snobs" because they don't stop to think that some people have allergies, like acrylic yarn, or have a limited budget.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I totally agree with you.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> I don't think being a yarn snob has much to do with what that person themselves chooses to use for projects. I think it has to do with them making remarks about what others are using, like - oh such a pretty pattern but why would you ruin the entire thing by making it with acrylic.


Yep. Those people drive me nuts!!!! Basically rude if you ask me.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Someone who won't buy yarn from Michaels or the big box stores. I love my local yarn shop but I can't afford to buy much there, even when it's on sale.


Me either. I buy what I can afford and if it is not good enough so be it!!! :roll:


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

interesting thread, I have a sister who is a snob about just about everything, if it isn't the most expensive it isn't as good in her opinion. We grew up pretty poor and I think she has always held a lot of resentment around having to have "cheaper" and thrift store merchandise, etc. It's interesting that I grew up with her and I am just the opposite, shop yard sales every week, thrift stores, it it is not on sale I won't buy it - AND I have more education and assets than she does. Go figure .... I try to use a little empathy and feel that people who are "snobs" probably have some deep seated pain around material things.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Funny. When I read a few thoughts about yarn snobs to my husband, he said that Van Gogh or Rembrandt could have painted on cardboard, and no one would have minded. Bonnie


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I think the issue here goes along the lines of attitude. It's like the blonde girl that snubbed her nose at Laura Engiles. There seems to be yarns for every purpose. For to use an expense yarn for a child to go out and play in the mud just because it is expensive, doesn't make me the sharpest pitch fork in the barn. To make something beautiful no matter what the medium is just plain talent.... it's the quality of the knitting that counts. Trying not to judge, just my perspective.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

My idea of a yarn snob is someone who wouldn't think of buying old sweaters or wool items at a thrift store and reusing them, Or the person who looks down their nose at me when I am digging through the sale bin at a craft store for any skein that strikes my fancy, Or perhaps the person who will ONLY knit with yarns from a yarn maker, I have friends who fit into all of these, and I guess I am the "poor country cousin" who will knit with anything.....


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you mousepotato for starting this thread. I had been thinking about this quit a bit lately since there have been a lot of this type of comment lately about the use of acrylic yarns. I'm happy for those who can afford to shop their lys and purchase expensive yarns on a regular basis, but there are a great many of us that can't do so. 

I am happy to have yarn, any kind of yarn, in my hands to make something. It is always fun when you find an amazing deal at Tuesday Morning etc or Goodwill - or better yet when you receive a large amount of yarn donated to you.


----------



## Dorene Boutwell (Aug 29, 2011)

I bet if could see their stash of yarn, it would have acrylics in it too. Some people just like to think what they have is better then others. I like all kinds of yarn. An old saiding of my mother's is you are no better then others but you are just as good. We were all created equal.I just love Knitting Paradise.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

MacRae said:


> I think the issue here goes along the lines of attitude. It's like the blonde girl that snubbed her nose at Laura Engiles. There seems to be yarns for every purpose. For to use an expense yarn for a child to go out and play in the mud just because it is expensive, doesn't make me the sharpest pitch fork in the barn. To make something beautiful no matter what the medium is just plain talent.... it's the quality of the knitting that counts. Trying not to judge, just my perspective.


"The sharpest pitch fork in the barn." How clever. Will have to remember that one. Bonnie


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Silvercharms: The reason 100% wool is used for helmet liners is that wool will not melt onto the head of the wearer as acrylic will. It is a safety issue. Soldiers in the field rarely have access to hot water for washing in any case. Edith M


silvercharms said:


> I think a yarn snob insists on using high-end wools and fibres even when they are not suitable.
> I vaguely remember a thread that was asking for suitable yarns for head-hugging hats to wear under helmets. The wearers were in dangerous jobs, one on the front line.
> Astonishingly, to me, the answers got more and more ridiculous alpaca and the like.
> How on earth were these wearers expected to handwash these items frequently? One mistake and they'd be ruined.
> ...


----------



## Teresa Shine (Mar 15, 2011)

This is what you have to worry about???A "yarn snob"???Who cares where other people buy their yarn and if Joanne's isn't good enough for them. I buy what ever yarn is good for what I'm making. If it is chemo caps the yarn has to be soft with a little stretct to it, so if I find a nice color at Michaels fine if I find one at a yarn shop that is a little pricy OK too. If it is an afghan for the homeless shelter I am more picky about price-doesn't have to be as soft.


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

Just an observation here: If a yarn snob is someone who criticizes another's choice of yarn, then there are posters here who qualify because they are criticizing people who use expensive yarns; they're basically bragging that they buy all their yarn at Walmart and sneering at those who like to shop at their LYS. It works both ways.



SDKATE57 said:


> My idea of a yarn snob is someone who wouldn't think of buying old sweaters or wool items at a thrift store and reusing them


MOST knitters will never do this as it's a big challenge requiring time and patience and practice. That's why I've never done it. If I happened to see some sweater that I can't resist I might do it, but it's just easier to get yarn somewhere else.

P.S. I get my yarn from a wide variety of sources, from free to eBay to JoAnn's to sales at the LYS.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> Schatzie said:
> 
> 
> > This is ridiculous and the subject promotes controversay - - - not what this forum is all about. A kinship in a shared and enjoyed hobby, encouraging newbys, helping each other with problems and the like. Have a blessed day.
> ...


You are entitled to your opinions....just as others are entitled to theirs....and this forum is for people to share their opinions if they are so inclined...and that means ALL opinions, not just the "popular" ones....that in itself is a form of snobbery...so if the subject offends you then, by all means, click out of it....but please don't make others feel inferior for voicing an opinion on a subject that, obviously, is something they have had issues with. People share their experiences, good and/or bad, and feel a kinship with others that have had similar experiences.

Now I'LL step down off of MY soapbox.........


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Okay Mousepotato - have you had enuf response - most of them agreeing it is not the product, but what is produced, there is love in every stitch of acrylic as well as cashmere. Let's continue to be encouraging and not judgemental. Everyone enjoys praise for their efforts and enjoys giving and sharing their accomplishments regardless of their content.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I try not to label others. There is no such thing as a yarn snob. Many of us like to support our LYS to make sure they stay in the area and do like to work with the yarns, not necessarily the most expensive. We also know when to shop at the big box stores. Most of us frequent both the big box and the LYS.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

It's the knitter/crocheter's personal choice. I have a beautiful afghan I crocheted FOREVER it was so detailed in a cheaper yarn. I have an afghan that used a much more expensive yarn. They both are lovely and both get equal complements from friends. I just smile to myself and never say a word. I don't care....it was my personal choice to pick the yarns I chose. It only matters to me. A person that is snobbish is that way daily, yarn has nothing to do with it. How sad .....beauty is everywhere forget the price.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

The thing is this . . . a snob is a snob is a snob. It has little to do with yarn.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

lol I love this topic. I would think a "yarn snob" would be a person who wont share on their source for wonderful yarn, at good prices.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I know what you mean about yarn snobs.
I use only Red Heart. Sometimes, Caron or Bernat.
That what I can afford and it works great for me.
I do a lot of charity work. I have made over 100
afghans. 
Some charities only want acrylic yarn.
I cannot afford the high price ones.
But, I love looking at all the yarns and love seeing
what everyone is making with it.
I know people that would make only 5 items
in their life time because they use the more expensive 
yarns. That is their choice. Not mine. But, doesn't make
me or them a better or worse person. I don't judge them
on that.

I know of a person that won't go to the movie theater
that we have. It has a number of screens and is only a few
years old. She would rather go to this older one north of
here in the next state. Finally got her to say why.
"There is a better class of people there."
She won't associate with people in town.

She would only go to this restaurant where the snobs went.
Went there once with my wife and left. They wouldn't take 
our coats. They said that the coat room was full.
The next person in line put two coats in the coat room.
When questioned the response was, "When someone
leaves, there is room for more coats."
Well, we canceled our reservation and left.
They went out of business. The economy tanked and the
snobs stopped going. They tried to change and changed the
menu to get others to go. But, it was too late.
They had already snubbed too many people.

Not a yarn snob. Love all the yarns. Just like my acrylic.
LOL..
Dick


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

:thumbup: My sentiments also :thumbup: Sorry I forgot to quote.I agree that a snob is a snob.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

This all sounds like we are back in high school


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

punky158 said:


> interesting thread, I have a sister who is a snob about just about everything, if it isn't the most expensive it isn't as good in her opinion. We grew up pretty poor and I think she has always held a lot of resentment around having to have "cheaper" and thrift store merchandise, etc. It's interesting that I grew up with her and I am just the opposite, shop yard sales every week, thrift stores, it it is not on sale I won't buy it - AND I have more education and assets than she does. Go figure .... I try to use a little empathy and feel that people who are "snobs" probably have some deep seated pain around material things.


Makes me think about being a kid again.
I had 2 older sisters and an older brother.
3 girls and 3 boys in our family.
Well, the girls got the new bikes and the new
ice skates every year.
The boys rode girls bikes and wore girls ice skates for years.
No one said a thing. Everyone was happy to have a 
bike and skates to use. It wasn't until I got older that
I got my older brother's skates and his old bike.
I wore a lot of hand me downs. I got his clothes when
he out grew them. I also had my own clothes.
But, I still will go to thrift shops for bargains as
well as shop in the stores.
Dick


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

This topic is going the same way as the one regarding the right and wrong way to knit!! Who cares how you knit or which type of yarn you use. It is a personal preference and people should understand that, and leave each to their own.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

YARN SNOB: A person who belittles the person who knits by a different standand.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


Me, too.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Edith M said:


> A yarn snob is like Hyacinth Bucket, that's pronounced BOO kay! A snob is anyone who believes him/herself to be better than they are and others are beneath them. I usually leave them to their dreams and go about my own business.Edith M


BOO kay!! I like that!


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Mousepotato,

I prefer to think of my self as a discerning knitter. Boy oh boy, that sounds snobbish, doesn't it? 
I prefer natural fibers above all else although cotton seems least enjoyable of them to use.
The natural fibers like wool or silk or angora slide through my hands more easily plus for me the "real" yarns feel better on my skin.
Hand spinning is one of my passions so I started with natural fibers, too. In my opinion natural fibers are more predictable for use and care too. Learn how to use and care for them and there are not surprises as we have with chemical yarns.
(I am curious, what is a mousepotato?)

Colleen


mousepotato said:


> What, to you, constitutes a yarn snob? Is it someone who chooses not to use mass mercandized yarns? Is it someone who will use only esoteric yarns? Someone who uses only natural fiber yarns? What?
> 
> A posting of a knitter's mantra appeared in a response recently and the first part was "Don't be a yarn snob."


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> What, to you, constitutes a yarn snob? Is it someone who chooses not to use mass mercandized yarns? Is it someone who will use only esoteric yarns? Someone who uses only natural fiber yarns? What?
> 
> A posting of a knitter's mantra appeared in a response recently and the first part was "Don't be a yarn snob."


If I remember correctly, that remark came about when on the forum sometime back there was a debate on Red Heart's yarn qualities. I really don't care about the brand name of the yarn as long as it feels good to the touch, doesn't split and most importantly, suits my pocket, I will use it. I have used Red Heart, TLC, Lion Brand, Vanna White, Bernat, and Carron Simply Soft, Patons. I must say that I really like Paton's yarns. I didn't care for Carron too much. I am not sure if it is because I was crocheting with it that it kept splitting so much as opposed to if I knitted with it. But other than that, I have no hang-ups. I love beautiful and good quality yarns, but if I cannot afford it, I am not going to throw my hat where I can't reach it.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

A snob is a snob is a snob.......I learned on acrylic, I have used cotton, wool, sock yarn, Japanese yarn, Alpaca yarn and depending on what I'm making, I still use all those yarns. I can't help but wonder, if they are "snobbish" on yarn, what other things are they snobbish on? And how can I distance myself from them so that their illness doesn't rub off on me?


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you all! I will remember this if someone makes a derisive comment in my presence to me or anyone. I will say something. I was content with Red Heart/Lions Brand ( oh No! say it isn't so!)Yes, until recently I worked dying yarns for a micro yarn-ery. And then I had my eyes open to the world of 'other' yarns. I have two bins, now of mostly non-acrylic yarns, and can't wait to use them all. 
But! My mom is not going to hand wash anything, she is a no frills woman and so when I make her a shawl, it will be washable which may mean it is not all natural. But why waste time and money on something she won't be happy with? A time and place for everything. To each their own.
Thanks again.


----------



## rdpence (Mar 1, 2012)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


Where is that "like" button?? There have been others who have said the same thing too but I just picked one to quote. I have made several baby blankets (I make a white one that's special for each of my kids when they have their first baby and then a colored one for each grandchild ... 6 kids ... going on 13 grandchildren) and I have used acrylic yarn ... mostly because when I first started I wasn't aware of all the choices available - just what I could find at a big box store. But someone made an "I would NEVER buy acrylic yarn! It's disgusting!" comment and I felt "less than". Since that time I have "grown up" and realized that whatever I choose is just fine. I love knitting with ALL fibers and choose what I want to use based on MY OWN preference and what my current budget will allow. I have since done many different knitting projects and my stash has increased considerably ... I just love to KNIT!!
We have a group that meets weekly at our LYS and thankfully the ladies (and the store) are open to anyone coming in with whatever brand and fiber they have.... it's the socializing that brings us together and we are there to help each other out. That's what it's all about!!


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well said, dreamweaver. I agree.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

hahaha... I like that keep that bad yarn till you find someone who gets on your nerves...! Thanks for the laugh. I don't know many who knit, nor do I have any nasty yarn...yet. I hope I remember this when I do, it happens to everyone sometime right?


----------



## PABSKB (May 1, 2011)

Usually the term snob is concerning someone who looks down on others from their(the snobs) "lofty" position. If they are condscending to others regarding the yarn others chose to use, you can bet they have snob issues regarding everything else. They have a need to feel superior. They fail to recognize that their response to others only lowers the opinions of those who are the subject of the snobs ridicule. Interestingly enough, I have run into more snobs at yarn stores and fabric stores. The arrogance comes from the shop owners and employees. They seem to think everyone is an idiot while only they walk on water. This problem seems to be nationwide not just my LYS or fabric store.


----------



## peachcobbler (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Northwoods Gal
Everyone has the right to choose whatever yarn he or she wants. A snob is a person who thinks that they are better than everyone else and does not fit to their standard. If you so chose to shop at LYS--then do it or visa versa. It is not how much yarn cost that determines the product it is the skill, time, love, etc that has been put in it. 

Also, I just wanted to tell you about the cat in the picture with a sweater or jacket on. I could not help but laugh--this is nice picture and the cat looked so cute with the clothing on. My co-worker received a laugh from it too and it made her day.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

rdpence said:


> Where is that "like" button??


LOL, a FB shortcut.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You don't sound like a yarn snob more a fine yarn knitter. Quality needed for a project depends on the project. I am a beginner, use whatever yarn because I know it may not be a finely finished project. Sometimes I think the real snobs resent the fact that I have invaded their art, more about being exclusive.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Two thoughts: 1. When I was first learning to knit, way back in the 60s, I shopped at a WONDERFUL LYS in Dallas where a group of grandmothers would sit around a big table and chat and knit. They loved my little daughter and would keep an eye on here while another explained how to do something. They were my angels. 2. I have been in more snobby LYS than I can count! For the most part, they were not helpful or pleasant.

Added thought: In the 70s, I designed many handknits for Coats & Clarks. Now I just design for myself, but most always use RedHeart yarns. They are the BEST acrylic yarns!
See.....I am a yarn snob after all......


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the average person can definitely tell differences in yarn quality (not even knowing the cost beforehand) Most of my friends will exclaim their wonder at how different a good yarn will drape or knit to tension or not pill. Tht being said, if I am happy with my outcome, then it was the best for me as if you are happy, it was the best choice for you. 

I actually thought yarn snob was about my yarn choice and had nothing to do with attitude.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> ...I HAD the money to spend in the LYS. Never judge a book by it's cover...as the old saying goes....


Lilysmon, when I worked in Nieman Marcus in Dallas (eons ago) we were told in training that someone could walk into our department dressed in scruffy work clothes, but they could own several oil wells - so as you said, never judge a book by its cover.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Yarn snobs - that's that one person who insists on explaining how much it cost, where it came from and how wonderful it is.

Me- if I like the feel of the yarn, the quality of the product and know it will make exactly what I intend GO FOR IT.
I love to squish all sorts of yarns, feel them, sniff them - envision them in use and what to make from them.............


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info: immunurse has also PMed on the subject. I understand now.



Edith M said:


> Silvercharms: The reason 100% wool is used for helmet liners is that wool will not melt onto the head of the wearer as acrylic will. It is a safety issue. Soldiers in the field rarely have access to hot water for washing in any case. Edith M
> 
> 
> silvercharms said:
> ...


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Mea culpa.

Hi, everyone. Since I am the person who posted that mantra starting with "Don't Be a Yarn Snob", I've posted what I meant in the Main Forum thread "What I Meant."

I've enjoyed all these comments very much. There are a lot of not-yarn-snobs in this thread on KP, including MousePotato who started it. It's been very affirming and informative.

Thanks!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Personally, I knit and crochet with whatever I can get my hands on.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I may be a coffee snob (organic French Roast or espresso in a French press), a water snob (Evian preferred followed by other bottled water) and a martini snob (anything other than gin and a dry vermouth in a martini glass ISN'T a martini) but I'm NOT a yarn snob! If the yarn is pretty and soft like a bunny, I WANT it in spite of cost and origin!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Lilysmom567 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I HAD the money to spend in the LYS. Never judge a book by it's cover...as the old saying goes....
> ...


Amen to that Bea 465. Well said.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have never really read anything posted here that indicated someone is a "yarn snob". Now in real life, I went into a small LYS, very small town and was thrilled at finding one so close by. I happened upon this shop when I was out purchasing fencing and lawn supplies, (was dressed in jeans that had gotten a bit dirty and a knit polo shirt also a bit unclean from helping load the supplies) point being, I was not dressed to the "nines" but was basically clean, all I wanted was to see if they had a circular needle in a certain size. The woman looked me up and down and said well yes, but it is a bit expensive. I purchased said needles and had looked over some yarns that were very nice, she told me about classes but that you had to purchase all supplies from her shop. I priced this out and the cost of the classes were $75, plus the yarn required would have been another $50. I went back in a few weeks later all dressed for shopping (no dirty jeans) she welcomed me with a smile and even offered tea or coffee.. glanced around at the yarns and such then told her about this forum, that I could get all the help I need to learn from friends on here, that she had treated me rudely because of the way I was dressed and that I wished her well but she had lost my business. LYS snobs are more common to me than "yarn snobs"!!!


Good for you! I have not met any yarn snobs on KP.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> This is ridiculous and the subject promotes controversay - - - not what this forum is all about. A kinship in a shared and enjoyed hobby, encouraging newbys, helping each other with problems and the like. Have a blessed day.


I agree! Knit on ladies and gents!!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

You find this just about any place you go and anything you do. My husband was career Air Force (21) years and I was a member of the Air Force Wives Club. At one particular meeting, I can't recall what we were voting on but one of the officers wives stood up and told everyone just how it was to be done. I stood up and told her that I didn't see any bars on her shoulder. In other words she was trying to use her husbands rank on us. Fortunately, she didn't get very far. She was an Air Force wives snob who tried to pull her husbands rank on everyone. I personally like to use acrylic for all my knitting right now. Most of the knitting I do is for 14 grandchildren and nine great grandchildren. I don't want any of my daughters-in-law to have to take the time out of their busy schedule to hand wash wool, and they appreciate that. Also, I haven't seen anything knitted in wool that didn't look just as good in acrylic. (Just say'n)


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

After some of the nasty fights I have seen on Knitting Paradise, mostly over Red Heart and other acrylics, yes there are yarn snobs on this site and sometimes they are not very nice. Look at what I have written under my message. That is a result of the last one.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone knit exclusively one fiber of yarn, cashmere, alpaca, silk?


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I THINK THAT WHAT YOU KNIT DETERMINES THE KIND OF YARN YOU PURCHASE. WHEN I DO A NICE SWEATER OR THE LIKE I WANT BETTER YARN. PRAYER SHAWLS I USE CHEAPER YARN IT HOLDS UP FOR WHAT AND WHERE IT'S USED TO SICK AND SHUT INS OR NURSING HOMES THEY GET HARDER USE.NEEDS MORE FREQUENT WASHINGS. WHAT I MAKE WITH GOOD YARN DOESN'T GET THAT KIND OF WEAR. KNOW OF A STORE IN NH WITH BEAUTIFUL HAD SPUN YARN EXPENSIVE BUT IF I WANT GOOD WOOL YARN I SEND FOR THE YARN.IT KNIT UP SO NICE. SO WHAT WE DO DEPENDS ON YARN WE PURCHASE


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


So do I.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

The wonderful thing about knitting is that you can use almost any yarn for almost anything. It's all about what makes you happy. I can always find something complimentary to say about someone else's project. I had heard about the yarn for a dollar a ball at Big Lots. So, I went to check it out. Found some beautiful machine washable yarn to knit a lapghan for veterans, plus a real nice, soft ribbon yarn to knit a summer top for me. Most of my knitting now is for charity and a sweater for me every now and again. But, the best part of the story is the checker at Big Lots was learning to crochet with the "string" in the store. She told me she is now learning to "loom" and next she will start knitting from videos on the internet. She was so excited that she could afford this $1 yarn (which she kept calling string), and she confessed she couldn't afford to go Michael's. I told her about the coupons for all the big box stores. She had never heard of coupons for string! She kept saying, "I can get coupons for string! I don't believe it! That's incredible! Can you write down where I can get the coupons?" She was such a beginner, young, excited to make things and self taught (and there was no one in line) I gave her some tips and even my email if she needed help. She may very well be able to buy $120 a ball yarn one day, but I bet she won't be any more excited than she is now. If the yarn meets my requirements for a project, I'll buy it no matter the source.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't afford to be a snob of any kind. It just not in my nature. I like so many different things, fibers, colors, tastes etc. 

(Just had to add my 2 cents worth.  )

Anita


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Reading all of these pages has brought another related concern to my attention...and that is yarn shops.....some are very helpful and friendly.....I shop at one such shop....others are so rude to customers I would never go back or purchase from them....no wonder they go out of business....sad really....
julie


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You are a connaisseur, no a snob. I like to make things of pretty yarn, that is it. However, I do pay attention to cost at a point. 
Lovely checkerboard. 
k


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Personally, I feel sorry for anyone who is any type of snob. I think being a snob ( my definition: feeling that your way is the only right way and everyone else is beneath you) is an indication of personal insecurity or lack of self-worth. If you are comfortable in your own skin you can accept other people as they are without feeling competitive. To each his own, and thank God we do not all want the same things!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Julie I have been to those shops. Must be other income keeping them afloat. 
K


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

A yarn snob is someone who brags about having to use a certain expensive yarn without having a good reason for it other than to try to make themselves look more important or better than others. As for me, the yarn simply needs to fit the project....price is secondary, important lol but second.


----------



## peachcobbler (Apr 15, 2011)

These comments are very good and well put. Let us enjoy the craft--with this being said, "Don't hate--appreciate".


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Mea culpa.
> 
> Hi, everyone. Since I am the person who posted that mantra starting with "Don't Be a Yarn Snob", I've posted what I meant in the Main Forum thread "What I Meant."
> 
> ...


Mary Margaret, no "mia culpa" needed! I read your comment "back then" and, even though I define myself as a yarn snob, it never would have occurred to me to take offense. I thought you meant it to be amusing and I was amused! :lol:


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I want to apologize for my outburst. I agree with 
peachcobbler (cute name). I will say that I did try to get the last Red Heart fiasco stopped. I did send a private message to Administration at KP. The lady replied that I needed to send her the some of the pages that were really bad. She tried to tell me how to do it, but I am not that computer smart and couldn't figure out how to get them to her. Apparently they are not able to check it out which I do not understand. Finally after about 30 pages, it wore itself out. I almost quit Knitting Paradise over that one. I then realized that there are still an awfully lot of nice people here. I am enjoying visiting with you and I still like my Red Heart yarn and other acrylics. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

The thing about it is, this is an open forum....and for anyone to take offense at a post so much as to quit because it wasn't to his/her liking...well, I'd just say that person has issues!!...Everyone has a right to his/her opinion...and if you don't like reading them, just click out of that particular conversation....no sense getting offended then defensive then quitting over it. If there is language that is particularly offensive or someone is getting nasty to someone else (without the curse words) then I can see reporting to admin but to report just because you don't like someone's opinion...not so much.


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

Name something--there's a snob for it. People should just relax and remember that everybody has an opinion and a certain way that works in their world. Life is too short to be cutting down other people about something like YARN! I am just grateful the internet exists and I have a choice of yarns.
Life gives you lemons? Make Lemonade!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Marzoli said:


> Name something--there's a snob for it. People should just relax and remember that everybody has an opinion and a certain way that works in their world. Life is too short to be cutting down other people about something like YARN! I am just grateful the internet exists and I have a choice of yarns.
> Life gives you lemons? Make Lemonade!


And if it gives you limes, make margaritas!!!!...LOL


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Amen to that, Phoenix! Let's toast.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

boncamp said:


> Personally, I feel sorry for anyone who is any type of snob. I think being a snob ( my definition: feeling that your way is the only right way and everyone else is beneath you) is an indication of personal insecurity or lack of self-worth. If you are comfortable in your own skin you can accept other people as they are without feeling competitive. To each his own, and thank God we do not all want the same things!


Thank you for your definition of snob. My snobbery (coffee, water, martini) isn't about my way being the right way, it's about my way being myway.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

boncamp said:


> Amen to that, Phoenix! Let's toast.


To happy knitting (and crocheting!!!)...happy shopping, affordable yarn and ...hmmm.....lots of SHOES!!!!!!!! (my personal weakness!!!...LOL)


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> boncamp said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I feel sorry for anyone who is any type of snob. I think being a snob ( my definition: feeling that your way is the only right way and everyone else is beneath you) is an indication of personal insecurity or lack of self-worth. If you are comfortable in your own skin you can accept other people as they are without feeling competitive. To each his own, and thank God we do not all want the same things!
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Immunurse...

Thanks! Indeed, meant for myself and to be amusing...I like a good snob who calls it herself!

I am a bit of a snob about unwound skeins...well, maybe lazybones is a better word. I have a swift but would rather be knitting than winding. That alone cuts out a good many expensive yarns!

I'm a nurse, too. My first job was at Murray General Hospital, Murray, Kentucky, while my med student new husband worked construction near Paducah. Nearly suffocated in an attic apartment, wrote thank-you notes, tried to learn to cook. Must have been a thousand years ago!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the answer would if different for each of us. I feel each
of us uses that with which we are comfortable. What is within our budget. Fibers that will not cause a medical problem.
What one person sees as usual, another might see as snobbery.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Agree.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I use cheaper yarns, but I do appreciate the difference in a fine yarn. It feels so good and it is a real pleasure to knit with. Maybe, if I could afford it and had access to it, I would limit my knitting to the glorious stuff........Still, it wouldn't be any of my business what someone else chose, or why they chose it.

We've all run into people who hope to build themselves up by putting someone else down....... I'd like to think knitters were above that........and I believe most of them are.

Virginia


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> What, to you, constitutes a yarn snob? Is it someone who chooses not to use mass mercandized yarns? Is it someone who will use only esoteric yarns? Someone who uses only natural fiber yarns? What?
> 
> A posting of a knitter's mantra appeared in a response recently and the first part was "Don't be a yarn snob."


only a snob if they are so closed-minded that their way is the only way.


----------



## annettes (Oct 25, 2011)

I never met a yarn I didn't like! I've bought a few pricey ones, I shop at Michael's and I get really excited when I get a chance to 'rescue' yarn from the Goodwill or thrift store! It's all about knitting! and there should be no 'snobs' in knitting! but that's only my personal opinion.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


I agree with this too!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

"Most of the knitting I do is for 14 grandchildren and nine great grandchildren. I don't want any of my daughters-in-law to have to take the time out of their busy schedule to hand wash wool, and they appreciate that. Also, I haven't seen anything knitted in wool that didn't look just as good in acrylic."

I only have three grandchildren but their moms are very busy and don't have time to special wash the kid's clothes. So I use the acrylic for durability and washing ease.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


So do I.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I love the acrylics for stuff that gets washed often...afghans, rugs, placemats, etc. If it is a really time consuming project, I try to get the best natural fiber yarn I can afford...I figure it's going to take me awhile to complete it, so I am not spending money on yarn for anything for awhile. )


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

well said!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I am going to order this week from Smileysyarns.com. They have sock yarn for .99 cents. Lol cant wait.


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Kudos to all of you--if you can afford more expensive yarn, more power to you; if you cannot, even more power to you for using what you can!! I agree one should NEVER put another down for a choice of yarn (or anything else!); for one thing it is beyond childish--kind of like the men out there trying to figure out who has the biggest one...........


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

you go Dotty!!! I love all yarns!!! The cheaper the better!


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

How could anyone make a baby blanket out of high-end yarn that was not machine washable and at least partially dryable???? New mother would want to rip your heart out (and justifiably so)!!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You are so right. I recall someone calling those people "Knit Nazis." The also do not recognize that the finished product has to be suitable for its intended wearer. I love wool yarn to knit with, but it would be my last choice for my disabled son, who loves me to knit for him, or for busy mothers with children. However, I would use wool for a military helmet liner because of the burn risk, but it probably wouldn't be high end merino!


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Very well put, AuntKnitty! I can be a snob/diva about things that make me what I am! But never to disparage someone else.


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

I like that term "Knit Nazis," very descriptive--(but frightening at the same time)--and bless you!!


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the important issue is to be creative. As a former Art textile student eons ago I have seen work which was constructed from the very cheapest and the most expensive yarns. Quality comes from the end product.
A snob of any kind is vulgar crass and often someone with low self esteem. If possible they should be pitied and ignored.

There is also another side to this coin and that is of the inverted snob who can be just as objectionable. 
I say enjoy your craft, enjoy what you make, use the yarn which is available and be blowed to anyone who says otherwise.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


Yes, and we can be yarn snobs for making comments about those who CAN afford the expensive yarns when we must stick with yarns on sale or more reasonably priced acrylics. As someone else mentioned, the craft is in the work that makes the most of whatever yarn we do use.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree, bsaito hit it right on the nose


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

This reply is mostly for Phoenix. Yes, when I was upset by what was going on because a young lady, with an unemployed husband and three little kids was being attacked by women on KP and yes, I could have just have said this is it, I am not getting on there again. She had asked a question about why people were attacking RH Super Saver yarn. She said that it was all she could afford to use and didn't find it so bad. They were calling her names and were very insulting to her. I was sending her private messages as were others, trying to console her. It was not just their personal opinions. We all have those and a right to them. This went far beond that. I don't like to see anyone being abused and that was what was going on in my opinion. I just couldn't believe that women could be so mean and over Super Saver yarn, that is rediculous.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

with respect to being a yarn snob...I prefer to give my money and business to a privately owned small business (which a LYS usually is) rather than the big corporations; i.e. Michael's, Wal-Mart, etc. Although I prefer natural fibers, I'm certainly not opposed to good quality synthetic yarn, especially when it comes to knitting for children. I always love a good bargain and I have found some very nice quality yarns on sale or clearance for as good a price as any of the chain stores.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I think Dreamweaver said it perfectly, I agree.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow! 15 pages later... I think it's time to give it a rest....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Estelle--so you are saying self-righteousness stinks? Yup!
And this is true no matter what side you are on.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> I think a yarn snob insists on using high-end wools and fibres even when they are not suitable.
> I vaguely remember a thread that was asking for suitable yarns for head-hugging hats to wear under helmets. The wearers were in dangerous jobs, one on the front line.
> Astonishingly, to me, the answers got more and more ridiculous alpaca and the like.
> How on earth were these wearers expected to handwash these items frequently? One mistake and they'd be ruined.
> ...


Silvercharms,

Actually it is the military that insists on natural fiber yarns for helmet liners. They want not only wool, but specific colors of wool. Acrylic, should it catch fire, causes some very serious burns because the acrylic will actually melt and bond to the skin and will not self-extinguish when removed from the source of the flame, which wool will do. As for washing, soldiers in the field have very limited access to hot water and most of them treasure these handknits beyond knowing and they do care for them as carefully as they are able. Acrylic helmet liners will not be forwarded to front line troops as a result.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

After reading 15 pages of comments I am truely amazed at what people are saying about yarn and " yarn snobs". I agree that the yarn should meet the project. I have and will continue to use yarn of all prices and from many different sources. We all need to remember that there are all classes of yarns, from inexpensive to overly expensive yarns. So there is a price point for everyone. Knit with whatever you are comfortable with, regardless if it is a bargain basement special or a $200.00 ball of kuvit. Just do what makes you happy and pay no attention to what others are saying. Happy knitting and crocheting to everyone let's move on!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hotsticks said:


> After reading 15 pages of comments I am truely amazed at what people are saying about yarn and " yarn snobs". I agree that the yarn should meet the project. I have and will continue to use yarn of all prices and from many different sources. We all need to remember that there are all classes of yarns, from inexpensive to overly expensive yarns. So there is a price point for everyone. Knit with whatever you are comfortable with, regardless if it is a bargain basement special or a $200.00 ball of kuvit. Just do what makes you happy and pay no attention to what others are saying. Happy knitting and crocheting to everyone let's move on!


Very well said, Hotsticks! :thumbup:


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

not going to go there everyone has their own point of view and we shoulkd not call people snobs


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Agree, I also would like to think snobs represent a very small minority.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


Nailed it!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> This is ridiculous and the subject promotes controversay - - - not what this forum is all about. A kinship in a shared and enjoyed hobby, encouraging newbys, helping each other with problems and the like. Have a blessed day.


I am sorry, I asked the question as part of continuing education for myself. I have knit for a very long time and know that there are instances in which I am considered a yarn snob because I prefer to knit with yarns that are not mass merchandized, because my experience with the cheap acrylics is that they do not hold up the way I want them to and that things I knit or crocheted as heirlooms rotted away from lower quality yarns. It is my experience that to continue to keep myself sensitive to the feelings of others that I need to explore the ways others respond to the question.

Make no mistake, I had many, far too many, years when I also scraped by and saved my pennies to go to the outlet stores of American Thread, Bernat, and others once or twice a year to buy seconds in bulk to be able to knit and crochet for a while. I still buy larger lots of yarns I like when they are on sale in a range suitable to my ability to pay for them. And I openly admit to having purchased some costly yarns (although with a project in mind for them rather than for stash). I do cringe when I see someone who could, if they chose to, use a higher quality yarn for an heirloom buy a yarn that is inexpensive because, after all, the mother isn't going to care for it anyway. Yes, I do knit toys in higher quality acrylics or washable wool rather than cheap stuff, because I want them to last well without pilling. I do not, however, tell other knitters that I disapprove of their choice of yarns, although I will recommend yarns that I, by experience, have found superior when asked. Does this make me a yarn snob? Well, based on the responses I see here, apparently it does. Does this educate me? Yes. Does it sadden me that my experience seems to make others see me in that light? Yes. Will I continue to make recommendations based on my experience? Yes. Does anyone else have to take my recommendations or benefit from my experience? No. You tell me.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I was going to make a post here, but my CRS kicked in and I forgot.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Schatzie said:
> 
> 
> > This is ridiculous and the subject promotes controversay - - - not what this forum is all about. A kinship in a shared and enjoyed hobby, encouraging newbys, helping each other with problems and the like. Have a blessed day.
> ...


I myself find that some subjects seem to touch a nerve with some people on this form..but I read of several knitters that feel the same way that we do on the subject...I personally dont care what others knit with..like I said earlier in this thread..you can knit with plastic, rags, grass, wire and so on...what differance does it make..just knit and enjoy. For the same reasons you stated, I dont lke acrylics...I dont think it wears well, and tends to pill terribly, my opinion...but what do I care if some one else knits with it and it alone...I dont...all I know is I wont..that simple..knit away and make your day..life is to short to sweat the small stuff...


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

the yarn snob I know knits things for babies out of wool. She doesn't understand why I use acrylic !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I read a blog last week where the writer was making her own yarn out of used t-shirts. It looked very interesting so I'm thinking of going to a charity store to pick up previously worn t-shirts. At our Goodwill they are even separated by color.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Anitabee said:


> I read a blog last week where the writer was making her own yarn out of used t-shirts. It looked very interesting so I'm thinking of going to a charity store to pick up previously worn t-shirts. At our Goodwill they are even separated by color.


At a girl..thats what I was talking about. I just made a rug out of muslin sheets for the bathroom..awesome..some one on this form brought it to my attention...fun. :thumbup: Have a ton of fun..


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone can be a snob; whether young, old, rich, poor or in between. Don't let a snob, in your (my) opinion, bother you; it is their problem.

We are sisters and brothers who enjoy knitting, crochet; lets not waste our time on this anymore; hope we have all vented. Love you all!
Donna K


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

SueFerns said:


> the yarn snob I know knits things for babies out of wool. She doesn't understand why I use acrylic !! :lol: :lol:


Some wools are washable -- superwash wool. Babies were swaddled in wool long before acrylic yarns were available.


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

It is unfortunate that some people do judge others when they have no right to. The woman who taught me how to knit socks (bless her heart for that) is completely a yarn snob. And having said to me that she can't believe what she sees people wearing made out of crappy acrylics, why bother even picking up the needles; she has created an insecurity in me to knit and wear anything that I could afford. So I stick to socks, dishcloths, play around with simple acrylic sweaters to practice so that when I do splurge one day I will be able to actually finish the project. I shouldn't care what others think, but the way it was said made me afraid I'll be judged for my yarn choice.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

If someone put me in wool as a baby, I would raise a welt in no time. How silly. 
Karen


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

To one and all-I guess I consider myself a yarn snob yet some items I do make out of acrylic like baby items that have to under go frequent washing's. However, I love wool! I love the process of creating a beautiful wool. I love little bits of "stuff" left in the wool-makes me think of the sheep eating there way across the fields, I love that it can be recycled (as can all yarns) but I especially love the fact that it is bio-degradable!\
The most important thing to remember is that we are all knitters-lovely, wonderful knitters!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, don't be afraid. Knitting is a personal gift to the knitter and to whoever is lucky enough to be the recipient. The knitter knits love into every stitch, whether the material is Himalayan cashmere or plastic strips cut from grocery bags.

From everything you do you'll learn something, you'll create, and you will almost certainly be gratified by what beautiful results you can get from ordinary yarn. That moment when all the threads are woven in and the thing is finished and springs to life as an actual garment is priceless. Don't deny it to yourself.

Seek affirmation as you go on this forum...this is a very understanding and caring group of knitters for the most part, we use every fiber and come from every economic strata, and are all ages, and we appreciate individuals' process and progress in every material.

Stretch yourself. I didn't think I would enjoy making toys but I found a pattern here on KP that was so charming I tried it, and yes, I found toymaking a bit fiddly and time-consuming, but on impulse I mailed what I considered my imperfect result to a young friend and he is over the moon with it, and now my task is to make 10 more for friends and relatives. That is the gift of knitting.

Give yourself permission to cut loose. Knit a sweater from yarn that appeals to you, in any color you like and any fiber that you can afford. Take its picture and post it here. We treat every newly finished project as if it were a new baby.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

I like this answer. We all need to show tolerance and empathy, not snobbery and descending into criticism of someone else's choices.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Amen! Any material will do!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm finding this thread very interesting. I sell knits on several sites. I use mostly acrylics.. I am on a very limited budget and can't afford the high dollar wools and alpaca's I see in the local LYS. I also buy bags of yarn at Goodwill and have become the recipient of large quantities of acrylics from friends who have moved on to only knitting with natural fibers. I also see a lot of people say they won't use novelty yarns.. My 'claim to fame' as it were, is embellished hats. Novelty yarns and beads and buttons are my forte. I'll take all the acrylic and novelty yarns anybody wants to throw at me.  

Here's a couple of my hats:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I love and have many skeins of novelty yarn. I can really perk up the plain looks and it gets your creativity mojo moving.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

You know-- one of the things that attracted me to Knitting Paradise was that the members used yarns from Michael's or WalMart or wherever they could find them. I love knitting, but won't always spend the money for "fancy" yarns, especially when knitting for kids.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Cari LaRiviere said:


> It is unfortunate that some people do judge others when they have no right to. The woman who taught me how to knit socks (bless her heart for that) is completely a yarn snob. And having said to me that she can't believe what she sees people wearing made out of crappy acrylics, why bother even picking up the needles; she has created an insecurity in me to knit and wear anything that I could afford. So I stick to socks, dishcloths, play around with simple acrylic sweaters to practice so that when I do splurge one day I will be able to actually finish the project. I shouldn't care what others think, but the way it was said made me afraid I'll be judged for my yarn choice.


Don't let anyone intimidate you in your choices of yarn or what you knit. I learned to knit when I was 14 years old, that was over 50 years ago. I probably learned to knit with Red Heart yarn back then. I still enjoy Red Hear yarn today and other acrylics. I have a problem with wool because it makes me itch. Right now I have a neckdown sweater on the needles. It is turning out to be very pretty and it is Red Heart Super Saver. I know it will last and last and can be washed and dried in the machine. I don't think you can say that about most wools. I will wear that sweater with pride because it is pretty, doesn't itch and I made it. Be happy with whatever you want to do. I have made some very pretty dishcloths out of Sugar and Cream cotton yarn too. I use homemade dishcloths all the time. They fade but they are the best and last and last.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Cari LaRiviere said:


> It is unfortunate that some people do judge others when they have no right to. The woman who taught me how to knit socks (bless her heart for that) is completely a yarn snob. And having said to me that she can't believe what she sees people wearing made out of crappy acrylics, why bother even picking up the needles; she has created an insecurity in me to knit and wear anything that I could afford. So I stick to socks, dishcloths, play around with simple acrylic sweaters to practice so that when I do splurge one day I will be able to actually finish the project. I shouldn't care what others think, but the way it was said made me afraid I'll be judged for my yarn choice.


Don't let anyone intimidate you in your choices of yarn or what you knit. I learned to knit when I was 14 years old, that was over 50 years ago. I probably learned to knit with Red Heart yarn back then. I still enjoy Red Hear yarn today and other acrylics. I have a problem with wool because it makes me itch. Right now I have a neckdown sweater on the needles. It is turning out to be very pretty and it is Red Heart Super Saver. I know it will last and last and can be washed and dried in the machine. I don't think you can say that about most wools. I will wear that sweater with pride because it is pretty, doesn't itch and I made it. Be happy with whatever you want to do. I have made some very pretty dishcloths out of Sugar and Cream cotton yarn too. I use homemade dishcloths all the time. They fade but they are the best and last and last.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

ya got that right!!! i am using my stash for new stockings for everyone next christmas! I have about 11 to make! Have one done and need to sew it together, before that embroider the name and nickname on it! i might get them all done!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> This reply is mostly for Phoenix. Yes, when I was upset by what was going on because a young lady, with an unemployed husband and three little kids was being attacked by women on KP and yes, I could have just have said this is it, I am not getting on there again. She had asked a question about why people were attacking RH Super Saver yarn. She said that it was all she could afford to use and didn't find it so bad. They were calling her names and were very insulting to her. I was sending her private messages as were others, trying to console her. It was not just their personal opinions. We all have those and a right to them. This went far beond that. I don't like to see anyone being abused and that was what was going on in my opinion. I just couldn't believe that women could be so mean and over Super Saver yarn, that is rediculous.


I think I remember that thread....and, no, there is no reason for ANYONE to call names or heap abuse on anyone else here or anywhere......and it's silly to get into a fight over yarn.........I do understand that....and, yes, definitely report that....if you ever have a problem like that again you can contact me and I'll hunt down the thread and report it for you.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

That is so sad to argue over yarn!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Anitabee said:


> I read a blog last week where the writer was making her own yarn out of used t-shirts. It looked very interesting so I'm thinking of going to a charity store to pick up previously worn t-shirts. At our Goodwill they are even separated by color.


At our Salvation army stores here, Wed. is half-price clothes day....I've picked up a lot of tee shirts in interesting colors for 50 cents apiece!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

hey could you post how to do this! Phonenix


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

sorry on spelling, my hands dont always work good.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> hey could you post how to do this! Phonenix


How to do what?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

They make those comments because they are insecure and jealous! I agree with you as well.


Cables and Lace said:


> Topsy said:
> 
> 
> > bsaito said:
> ...


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

making yarn out of t-shirts.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

mousepotato, thanks for telling me about the military that is good information to know. I don't have anyone in the military but if I were to knit for them this is good info. Thanks


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!! I wonder about yarns but I remember our yarns were from our farm's sheep, with our own dyes, after we soaked and cleaned the fleece, and then my grandmother and I carded the wool, spun it and twisted strands together and knit it or crocheted it. I never knew about acrylic then in the 60's, 80's but then I sold the farm and moved into Seattle, took some advanced lessons at Acorn Knit Shop there and made wonderful friends. I learned there about the marvelous yarns and patterns that I never knew existed. I miss the Thursday night knitting group I attended but now I do my own thing here in Texas. I do use acrylic for the grands and my own daughter and son as they are not ones to take care of great woolen garments as they shrink them. ishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... The snob thing is in our heads, and I can identify with that, loved Ralph Lauren towels, sheets, etc. but can't do that anymore in my retirement. However the ones I have treasured might last me a life time. I guess some of us have label issues and I can identify with it because I never had it and wanted those things when I was younger when we were so poor.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

thegrape said:


> I agree. To me it is someone who makes an issue over using more expensive, natural fiber making others feel small because they choose to use less expensive yarn.


I agree. I know a lady who only likes spinning pure wool and doesn't like using anything else. Complains bitterly when others use something else when they knit. I just let her have her little say and use what I want.
:thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> making yarn out of t-shirts.


Oh!...there's a video on youtube that explains it and shows you how...





















If you go to youtube and type in tee shirt yarn in the search bar you'll get TONS of videos to click on....


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

"It is turning out to be very pretty and it is Red Heart Super Saver. I know it will last and last and can be washed and dried in the machine." Grandma Jo

There are a lot of yarns to love, wool, acrylic, and otherwise, but I wonder if anyone ever gets mothholes in their wool sweaters over time? The thing about Red Heart Supersaver, I don't think you can kill it. I made toddler blankets for Christmas for three grandkids out of SuperSaver on #11 needles in basketweave, and washed and dried and fabric-softened them, and they're grand!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

to illusionsbydonna in central Indiana:

Your. Hats. Are. Spectacular!!!!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, this hit a nerve with me. 
I have encountered "snobs" all of my life starting in high school. Living in a very small town and being from the country,when I started HS,the city kids all thought we were different and weren't in the "crowd". We didn't have the money that their parents had,but were always clean and I could see an outfit in a magazine and my Mom would make it herself. I moved away for 30 years,then moved back and it was so strange how when I would meet one of the "in" crowd from high school and they had a completely different attitude. To me.. people that are snobs are just children that haven't grown up. I just smile and say hi and think how sad it is that they are missing a good friend in ME!! I will use what I can afford and will enjoy my knitting just the same.


----------



## michiganmilly (Dec 10, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> I think a yarn snob insists on using high-end wools and fibres even when they are not suitable.
> I vaguely remember a thread that was asking for suitable yarns for head-hugging hats to wear under helmets. The wearers were in dangerous jobs, one on the front line.
> Astonishingly, to me, the answers got more and more ridiculous alpaca and the like.
> How on earth were these wearers expected to handwash these items frequently? One mistake and they'd be ruined.
> ...


I thought that helmet liners needed to be made from wool, not acrylic, due to the breatheability of the wool, whereas the acrylic would hold in the moisture, making it uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Joe P: "The snob thing is in our heads, and I can identify with that, loved Ralph Lauren towels, sheets, etc. but can't do that anymore in my retirement. However the ones I have treasured might last me a life time. I guess some of us have label issues and I can identify with it because I never had it and wanted those things when I was younger when we were so poor."

We all admire stuff that is top quality, sure, but it sounds like you have not allowed the perfect to become the enemy of the good, and you enjoy knitting with lots of fibers, using yarn that takes the recipient's needs into account.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

MaryMargaret said:


> to illusionsbydonna in central Indiana:
> 
> Your. Hats. Are. Spectacular!!!!


Thank you MaryMargaret from Vermont!! I started knitting in 2007 when I was spending some time in Maine.. I started out with simple ones maybe with a stripe..But the artist in me took over and I started embellishing them. I mostly do OOAK.. I've made hundreds now.. I knit other things too..I made a couple of baby sweaters then did a commissioned sweater for a lady from Church.. But I call myself a 'small project kinda girl'. One day projects are my thing.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

You are indeed an artist, I adore your hats, and I am an enthusiastic hat-wearer (well, it's imperative in Vermont!) 

Living in the city about 12 years ago traveling on business I was doing more crochet than knitting because it was fast, forgiving, and could be done on airplanes without elbowing your seatmates. And I loved doing it in the round, even had trouble keeping edges corralled in straight crochet (and I cannot follow crochet patterns, it makes me blind and crazy).

It was tremendous fun to decorate them in fanciful ways, invent crocheted embellishments and motifs and whimsical add-ons. Used a lot of Cascade Fixation (which is expensive! Couldn't do that now!) I gave each one a name and a label and sold some through brick and mortar stores, mostly kids clothing and toy stores. The store owner wanted to order more of a certain style, but doing the same thing over and over would have defeated my pleasure. I still makes lots of hats for kids, grandkids, and their friends, often lining them with fleece.

Knitting is really much prettier than most crochet, there's no getting around that. I love your innovation and the application of findings and novelty yarns. When hat season rolls back around I will check into your site often for inspiration. So thanks for posting and calling my attention to your creations.

Have you ever looked at the Kelsey Mountain Hats site? A creative Vermont acquaintance of mine takes yet another unusual approach.

Thanks for posting and I'm happy to know you create and sell such gorgeous items in acrylic. Nothing against wool! We all love wool! But, ya know, in hats wool can be itchy! 

Is Zibit sort of another Etsy?


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

michiganmilly said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > I think a yarn snob insists on using high-end wools and fibres even when they are not suitable.
> ...


Back when I was making hats to send to my sons unit in Iraq, the Ships Project website said ground troops hats must be out of wool because of the melting issue with acrylic and if the items were being made to send to sailors they could be of any type yarn.


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

You are right Michiganmillie, the wool helmet liners keep the head warm in the winter and cool in the summer. I was told at the LYS that it gets so hot in Afghanistan during the season that acrylic can actually melt!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Karena said:


> If someone put me in wool as a baby, I would raise a welt in no time. How silly.
> Karen


I know that many people cannot wear wool but history tells us that cotton and wool were the most common fibers. They did not use as many chemicals to process the fibers as are used now. Many people are very sensitive to the chemicals,


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


I love your definition. It leaves open the possiblilty that there are upscale snobs and downscale snobs. I hadn't thought of that before. At least not out loud. (Consciously, Oh the spelling!) Thank you. I love things that make me think.
Carol


----------



## michiganmilly (Dec 10, 2011)

quiltress588 said:


> michiganmilly said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I exist on a very tight budget and cannot afford to buy the wools that I would love to knit with - actually all I can do regarding those expensive beauties is drool on the shop window!!!! BUT - I still love my knitting and truly don't care that my wool is not of the "best quality" etc - I belong to the best knitting circle in the world and they don't care what I knit with!!! Do you ladies?!?!?!?!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Jaki said:


> I exist on a very tight budget and cannot afford to buy the wools that I would love to knit with - actually all I can do regarding those expensive beauties is drool on the shop window!!!! BUT - I still love my knitting and truly don't care that my wool is not of the "best quality" etc - I belong to the best knitting circle in the world and they don't care what I knit with!!! Do you ladies?!?!?!?!


Nope. Each person should use what they like and end this there


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you honey and I agree!!!!!


Northwoods Gal said:


> Jaki said:
> 
> 
> > I exist on a very tight budget and cannot afford to buy the wools that I would love to knit with - actually all I can do regarding those expensive beauties is drool on the shop window!!!! BUT - I still love my knitting and truly don't care that my wool is not of the "best quality" etc - I belong to the best knitting circle in the world and they don't care what I knit with!!! Do you ladies?!?!?!?!
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Those are fantastic hats. You are a real designer and gave me some inspiraton. I am a new knitter, but I am going to do it!
Thanks for sharing. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree. I make some very nice scarves, beginner things, with different types of yarn from Michael's or JoAnn's. I have not been to WalMart, none near me. I talked to a lady making a beautiful evening sweater out of discontinued yarn she bought at the 99-cent store. Two big skeins for $1.98. She was a pro too, said she sort of made up the pattern as she went along. Good grief.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have never heard of a yarn snob before, but I have met some knitters or people who crochet and they think that what ever they as a knitting or crochet project is always better than any one elses, now that is what I would call and yarn snob


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you to everybody who took the time to let me know about the military rules for helmet liners. So this was not yarn snobbery but good practicality. Sorry to the original posters whoever they were! I just didn't understand.

Illusionsbydonna - WwowW! Gorgeous hats!!

On a different note, doesn't anyone who handwashes these delicate fibres/yarns have trembling fits about the expensive, lovely garment shrinking or becoming loose? I know I would!


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

i do not think that i am very snobbish, although i do look down on yarn from JoAnn's and Michael'a, as i think that it should be good enough to be worth my time knitting.
I also love sumptuous yarn.
Barb


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mary Ruth said:


> I like this answer. We all need to show tolerance and empathy, not snobbery and descending into criticism of someone else's choices.


AMEN girlfriend...amen..!


----------



## faitheliz (Sep 7, 2011)

i kiddingly refere to myself as a yarnsnob because of my preference for yarn without a high volumn of acrylic- i am addicted to alpaca/merino/silk and am willing to spend hours online to find affordable stash


----------



## faitheliz (Sep 7, 2011)

I dont like their prices- you can find such great yarns on line for a fraction of what those two stores charge!! discontinued brand name yarns is one of my (really bad for me) favorite sites for great bargains for fab yarn


----------



## libellule (May 3, 2011)

It is not what you use to knit. The beautiful result is what people will look at. Happy knitting girls, Keep smiling.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

My thoughts on this is that God is no respector of persons. He loves us all unconditionally. There is nobody better then anyone else, they just think they are. The same goes for yarn snobs in my opinion. I believe every yarn has a purpose. I use what is suitable for the project at hand. If it is slippers, phentex it is. If it is a neck cozy; merino, alpaca or something neck worthy. I think you get my drift. I carry the staple yarns to the higher end yarns and everything in between. Makes everyone happy including me


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

A few years ago I made myself a fisherman knit sweater in navy blue confetti by R__ H____ yarn. Beautiful, if I do toot my own horn. I wore it to a meeting ouf our local handcrafts group recently, and the members all complimented it. Then someone asked what yarn I used, and the reply received a collective "moan", as if there was supposed to be something inferior about it. Then a person remarked "I wouldn't waste my time knitting with cheap yarn." I bristled, but remained calm. I said "R__ H____ might be inexpensive, but I wouldn't call it cheap. When I want something special, I use designer fibers, but I think it's a bigger waste of time and money to knit a product for everyday that requires special care. This sweater is wash and wear, and so are my socks." The subject was changed to something else. In the telling it might sound harsh on both sides, but actually we are all friends who express ourselves and our opinions quite easily. For the most part our meetings concentrate on helping one another decipher patterns, problem solving and sharing new, helpful or interesting techniques. Yarn snobbery is a weed that is not allowed to grow in our friendship garden.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

OK, enough already, I can't believe that we Are still harping on this subject...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

RitaCarola said:


> OK, enough already, I can't believe that we Are still harping on this subject...


Plenty of people have still plenty to say - there are over 50,00 on the forum!!

Do you abruptly draw an end to conversations face to face?

Then why do so here?


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I agree with you amazingrace. I do not know why Red Heart has such a bad rap. It is a company that has been around for 75 years. It has low to high end yarns. Something for everyones needs and budget. I carry the ones that are the most popular along with the whole Boutique Line. They cost anywhere from 9 to 16 dollars a ball and are gorgeous. People need to have a change of heart and attitude and come out of the molds and clicks they are forming because they are missing out on real life and real people and all the fun. Hey, it is only yarn!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> RitaCarola said:
> 
> 
> > OK, enough already, I can't believe that we Are still harping on this subject...
> ...


Exactly........just like with a subject you want to end face to face, if you don't like it, walk away...click out....other people are enjoying it and having a conversation....if the subject matter bothers you, don't read it.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

In defense of chain store yarns. Thirty years ago I knitted my husband a cabled vest with pure acrylic. He said that every time he wore it, which turned out to be at least three times a week, he felt like I was hugging him. It finally disintegrated last week, and was lovingly laid to rest in the trash. Also thirty years ago, I knitted a Irish cabled afghan which saw us raise four children. That was lovingly laid to rest beside the vest. I do not regret having knitted them both from "inferior' yarns.


----------



## Germangirl (Mar 15, 2012)

I AM a "garn snob" :mrgreen:........regarding SOCK yarn.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

pridie said:


> I agree with you amazingrace. I do not know why Red Heart has such a bad rap. It is a company that has been around for 75 years. It has low to high end yarns. Something for everyones needs and budget. I carry the ones that are the most popular along with the whole Boutique Line. They cost anywhere from 9 to 16 dollars a ball and are gorgeous. People need to have a change of heart and attitude and come out of the molds and clicks they are forming because they are missing out on real life and real people and all the fun. Hey, it is only yarn!


Thank you pridie. In addition to all you posted above, RH has excellent customer service and a sincere desire to cultivate loyal customers. A few years ago I purchased sufficient yarn to make a sweater. When I knit the sleeves, I do them both at the same time, using separate skeins of yarn. As I worked, I noticed that the yarn from one skein was "thinner" than from the other even though they were supposed to both be worsted weight. Of course, the sleeve from this skein was working out to a different size than the other. I called the customer service number on the label, and immediately was talking to a REAL PERSON. First she apologized that I was having difficulty with RH yarn, then she went through a series of questions to determe the exact problem. Finally, she asked how much yarn the pattern called for in the size I was making. I said "do you mean what do I need in order to make the sleeve?" She said "No, I mean for the entire project". I told her the amount in ounces. Then she said I should send them a sample of several yards from the defective skein, along with the label from the skein. Upon receipt, RH would send me the replacement yarn! The yarn I had already bought for the sweater was also mine to keep, they didn't need it back. The yarn arrived an very short order. RH yarns have no dye lot, so I wound up with lots of extra yarn to "play" with!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I believe that derisive comments over someone else's choice of yarn is what makes a person a yarn snob. More power to the person who can always afford the best yarn. That's what keeps our local yarn shops in business, but if a person works with less expensive yarn for any reason, it's no ones business to comment on it. The nicest people I know are supportive, not judgmental.


Kathie, I second that! Patricia


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

That is so true amazingrace. They (meaning Red Heart) stand by their products. I always tell my customers if they find anything wrong with the yarn they purchase from me, bring it back along with the ball band and a snipping of the problem and I will give them a new one. If I don't have it on hand I will order it for them. Either way, they will get it replaced. It makes me feel good knowing that I can do this for them. It is the least I can do. After all, they are the ones that keep me in business.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Amen!


Pleclerrc said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that derisive comments over someone else's choice of yarn is what makes a person a yarn snob. More power to the person who can always afford the best yarn. That's what keeps our local yarn shops in business, but if a person works with less expensive yarn for any reason, it's no ones business to comment on it. The nicest people I know are supportive, not judgmental.
> ...


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I too, know some yarn snobs but have learned not to get upset. One gal insists that everything be knitted in wool but she's from Canada so they need the extra warmth. I love the acrylics as they are lighter and seem to work well w/clingey items and need some drape in them. As many have said, I use the yarn according to what it's going to be used for and it's probably not the most expensive but even the most expensive are sometimes not good for certain projects.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

quiltress588 said:


> Thank you mousepotato for starting this thread. I had been thinking about this quit a bit lately since there have been a lot of this type of comment lately about the use of acrylic yarns. I'm happy for those who can afford to shop their lys and purchase expensive yarns on a regular basis, but there are a great many of us that can't do so.
> 
> I am happy to have yarn, any kind of yarn, in my hands to make something. It is always fun when you find an amazing deal at Tuesday Morning etc or Goodwill - or better yet when you receive a large amount of yarn donated to you.


You're welcome. I have to say that the comments have been very enlightening to me (although I'm still reading them--it's been a busy week at work and in my life). I'm finding myself being excoriated right and left because I won't normally buy yarn at Wal-Mart (Tuesday Morning doesn't exist here and we have very few Big Lots stores--more Ocean State Job Lots that occasionally carries Lion Brand) and I prefer not to use any acrylic, although I like Plymouth Encore and Dream Baby. Why don't I use Red Heart? It causes my hands to break out in excema, Caron Simply Soft doesn't seem to have a nice hand as far as I'm concerned, and, yes, I don't think it's out of this world expensive to buy at $10 ball of yarn if that's what I want to use for my project.

I must confess I find myself quite disheartened by comments about only using inexpensive yarns for charity projects since the tone used conveys to me that the knitter may feel (and this is going to cause another firestorm) that the needy should not have *good* yarn wasted on them. I am also disheartened by the comments that the acrylics should be used for kids because their mothers aren't going to take good care of it anyway. What a waste of a teachable moment for the parent, and it really takes very little different time to care for a handwashable yarn than something that can be tossed in the washer and dryer. Please note, I'm not saying that it will dry as fast, but the care isn't all that hard. We just have to educate others. The grandchildren I knit for have their garments knitted in either superwash or they bring their knits to me to wash (I do a hand wash every couple of weeks--and this grandchild lives with me anyway). I am saddened by the need to reduce things to the least common denominator.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

RitaCarola said:


> OK, enough already, I can't believe that we Are still harping on this subject...


So sorry you are offended, but I was looking for, and am receiving a wonderful education on the subject. We all have our points of view and I am seeing this as a teachable moment for a person who still, at the age of 61, has a hard time grasping that people find dpns difficult to use. I have to remind myself fairly often that when I learned to use them (and, no, I don't remember how old I was then) it was never made to seem impossibly difficult to do, as so many seem to express these days.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I definitely agree there. My dog is ALLERGIC TO COTTON so no cotton yarn can be used. I am on FIXED INCOME so I wait for sales, whether it be yard sales, second hand shops, online or my LYS. Sorry for the caps, but it makes me made that people put other people down for using cheaper and different types of yarn than they do cause THEY CAN AFFORD TO.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> RitaCarola said:
> 
> 
> > OK, enough already, I can't believe that we Are still harping on this subject...
> ...


WTG silvercharms, awhile back I was chastized for venting and now it seems that no one here is having that problem, I used caps to get a point across, please that is my opinion and my attitude showing. I apologize in advance if my post hurts anyone in anyway. It was not meant to be viewed that way.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > RitaCarola said:
> ...


Everyone is entitled to vent, ask questions and/or state an opinion on here....the only time there should be any kind of problem with it is if someone starts getting nasty and bashing someone....that should never be allowed. This forum...in my opinion...is for conversations like this one....and if someone doesn't like the subject matter or is offended by something someone says, all they have to do is click out....


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> knitcrochetlover said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


Pheonix Thanks I agree, I would definitely click out and go to the next topic if something upset me or offended me.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Inexpensive yarns for charity projects just because they are easily laundered and warm. 
I suspect charities would find other yarns less welcome. You never know what or where or how your donated projects are going to be used. Your taste may not be that of the recipient's!
Also there are knitters who can't afford too much and if they were to feel their contributions are second-rate just because they are not 'good' wool - well that would be very sad.
Where in the world does mousepotato live? Needy people who get these knitted contributions may be homeless through storms, tornadoes, landslides, earthquakes -- does she really expect them to murmur lovingly over a real wool blanket and say "I must dry this flat, after I wash it carefully in the proper suds, taking care not to stretch it - that is when the power comes back, and the infrastructure is rebuilt and we have enough food, and we have buried all our dead"
Wise up, mousepotato, you're lucky to be able to afford the dear stuff; you don't need to judge the others who can't.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL!!!

"Needy people who get these knitted contributions may be homeless through storms, tornadoes, landslides, earthquakes -- does she really expect them to murmur lovingly over a real wool blanket and say "I must dry this flat, after I wash it carefully in the proper suds, taking care not to stretch it - that is when the power comes back, and the infrastructure is rebuilt and we have enough food, and we have buried all our dead"

I LOVE THIS! WAY TO GO SILVERCHARMS!


----------



## mrsknitssocks (Jan 3, 2012)

bsaito said:


> We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.


I think this says it best. If only we could put it into practice before we open our mouths.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

libellule said:


> It is not what you use to knit. The beautiful result is what people will look at. Happy knitting girls, Keep smiling.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay, I want to know why all the heated remarks? I have read this thread and previously posted in it. How many of you have actually really been insulted because of the yarn you were knitting at the time? Not very many I think. 
I called myself a yarn snob because I turn my nose up at certain brands of yarn, and NOT to the people who use them.
Once again......... to each their own.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Mary Margaret, I was a country kid and I remember the town kids and their bits of stuck up actions to us "bussed people" from the country. However, I bulldozed myself into the drama group and auditioned for all the plays and got in all of them, I worked a part time job at the DQ in town and did all the dances at school and attended all the games with interest, even though they were not my favorite thing to do. I was not really the most popular person in school but I was me and most liked me and that was because I was out going and probably made a pest of myself. he he. 

I do knit for the occasion and for the person and their level of preparing the article for cleaning. Washing machine has acrylic yarns etc. hand or delicate are woolens and various blends but no dryer unless very cool settings. If I spend my time making something I want it cared for as it is like letting go of a child to someone. I know i sound weird but I love what I make and bless every stitch for the person in their use of it. take care, Joe P


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

You are so right, no one ever insulted me about yarn choice (likely because they cannot even knit!). Never had anyone return something I made because they thought I was a snob--actually, some may have thought "did this diva ----- actually took the time to make this for me??"

I think it is possible to be a snob for many reasons--but as long as not directed at anyone else... it is acceptable. Some of my best friends call me diva!!! Oops, we have gone from snob to diva here!!


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Screwed up your name before, and apologize again. Your cat is still gorgeous!

Cannot believe what a firestorm "snob" created. May have just been a day when lots needed to vent...it happens.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I made my hubby some nice wool socks, for these northern winters. Well I noticed that he wasnt wearing them. Asked why, and he said they weren't as comfortable as store bought. lol I told him to wear a pair of regular socks with them. He never did, and you know, they turned out to be the softest slippers Ive ever owned. I just did some hemming of pants for a lady, and I was to make a couple of dresses for her, well she came and picked up pants and said I dont want to hurt your feelings-but I found a lady to do my dresses, belt loops, and different things to front. Of course my feelings were hurt! I was looking forward to the money. She said she would call if she had hemmings again, which she does all the time. I just needed to vent!!!! And she said it was a lady out of town, and knew I worked with another lady who is in town. And I told her I didn't, so I think someone made her afraid of my skills.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Re: Charity projects. There are more needy people in my area than I could ever hope to help. I'm on a fixed income, but I am still able to offer some assistance to the less fortunate. I don't choose inexpensive yarn because I think these folks don't deserve "better", I do it because by being economical with my purchases, I can provide warmth and comfort to a lot more people.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

m_azingrace said:


> Re: Charity projects. There are more needy people in my area than I could ever hope to help. I'm on a fixed income, but I am still able to offer some assistance to the less fortunate. I don't choose inexpensive yarn because I think these folks don't deserve "better", I do it because by being economical with my purchases, I can provide warmth and comfort to a lot more people.


I agree wholeheartedly - the local veterans home requests lap robes/afghans be made of acrylics because of the laundering procedures (hot water/dryers) and most natural fibers won't stand up to that for long. Also being on ss disability and hubby was out of work for almost 3 years - big box stores are what I can purchase. My husband and I are averaging about 50 hats per year for the homeless and I am making 6-8 afghans (crocheted and knitted) and 4-6 quilted lap robes per year and love every minute of it.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I think we all know that we love different yarns and we knit
with what we like when we can. Otherwise we knit for the project which is a perfectly acceptable.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

God Bless!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

They like to buy in yarn shops..
No acrylic...
I find it very unpractical to make clothing, especially for kids in a non washable fiber... 
I have been knitting sweaters from JoAnns Yarns, Michaels yarns.Hobby LObby yarns and they wear and wash very well and knit up fabuously..
I do buy yarn from yarn shops and I enjoy making my shawls and scarves with sock yarn but I do not limit myself to just those yarns...
It doesn't matter to me how much or how little money is spent on yarn... if its nice and soft and knits and wears well.. I like it!!!
Knitting is supposed to be fun so whatever your price limit is then choose your yarn accordingly... Forget about the so called YARN SNOBS...
BE Yourself!!! Enjoy Your Knitting!!! &#9829; :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I never crocheted with anything but inexpensive acrylic yarn until I started getting my swap packages. One lady sent me some bamboo yarn...I LOVE IT!!!!!...another lady sent me some wool....I love that, too!!!...I do love the naturals and if I could afford them, I'd sure buy them!...but it wouldn't make me stop buying the less expensive yarns.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love those hats!!!!!!!!!!!!! ooo...lalalala


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

You are right on the money!!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with everyone about buying what you can afford and like to use and don't worry about others. Also I believe a snob is someone who comments on an item saying it is nice, but then puts a little else to it that shouldn't be said... for example, someone posted a baby blanket and a person responded it was pretty, etc. etc., but then at the end said, hope the baby does not get its fingers caught in the holes. To me that totally wiped away the good things she had said. Just my opinion, no one has to agree or get upset. When you can read another's opinion and not argue or get mad about it, or whatever the case, then you are not a snob. I want someone to be truthful with me about any items I may post, but there is always a nice way to state your opinion I believe. Rambling on here, my youngest child is getting married today at 3 in my home and just having a little anxiety I guess.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

If you are going to make an afghan that you know darn well your dog will sleep on why would you want to use anything other that budget priced acrylic yarn ? 
I buy what works best for the project . If you are making a sweater that you intend to wear for the next twenty years then good quality wool would be best. 
I hope these "yarn snobs" accidentally sit on their knitting needles and get the point.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

funkyknitter said:


> If you are going to make an afghan that you know darn well your dog will sleep on why would you want to use anything other that budget priced acrylic yarn ?
> I buy what works best for the project . If you are making a sweater that you intend to wear for the next twenty years then good quality wool would be best.
> I hope these "yarn snobs" accidentally sit on their knitting needles and get the point.


Wow that says it all!!!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Having learned to knit at a LYS where the owner referred to big box store yarn as "ghetto yarn", I love Red Heart! I recently joined the prayer shawl ministry at my church. Yarn used in the prayer shawls and lap blankets we make must be machine washable and dryable. While we accept yarn donations, most of us supply our own. I could afford better yarn for one shawl or lap blanket -- or buy enough for 2 or 3 at Michaels for the same price. I do love the beautiful yarns at my LYS, just that right now I can't afford to indulge.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

passive aggressive...the worst kind


medtrans56 said:


> I agree with everyone about buying what you can afford and like to use and don't worry about others. Also I believe a snob is someone who comments on an item saying it is nice, but then puts a little else to it that shouldn't be said... for example, someone posted a baby blanket and a person responded it was pretty, etc. etc., but then at the end said, hope the baby does not get its fingers caught in the holes. To me that totally wiped away the good things she had said. Just my opinion, no one has to agree or get upset. When you can read another's opinion and not argue or get mad about it, or whatever the case, then you are not a snob. I want someone to be truthful with me about any items I may post, but there is always a nice way to state your opinion I believe. Rambling on here, my youngest child is getting married today at 3 in my home and just having a little anxiety I guess.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

medtrans56 said:


> I agree with everyone about buying what you can afford and like to use and don't worry about others. Also I believe a snob is someone who comments on an item saying it is nice, but then puts a little else to it that shouldn't be said... for example, someone posted a baby blanket and a person responded it was pretty, etc. etc., but then at the end said, hope the baby does not get its fingers caught in the holes. To me that totally wiped away the good things she had said. Just my opinion, no one has to agree or get upset. When you can read another's opinion and not argue or get mad about it, or whatever the case, then you are not a snob. I want someone to be truthful with me about any items I may post, but there is always a nice way to state your opinion I believe. Rambling on here, my youngest child is getting married today at 3 in my home and just having a little anxiety I guess.


Good luck to your child and hang in there!!!!!!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Inexpensive yarns for charity projects just because they are easily laundered and warm.
> I suspect charities would find other yarns less welcome. You never know what or where or how your donated projects are going to be used. Your taste may not be that of the recipient's!
> Also there are knitters who can't afford too much and if they were to feel their contributions are second-rate just because they are not 'good' wool - well that would be very sad.
> Where in the world does mousepotato live? Needy people who get these knitted contributions may be homeless through storms, tornadoes, landslides, earthquakes -- does she really expect them to murmur lovingly over a real wool blanket and say "I must dry this flat, after I wash it carefully in the proper suds, taking care not to stretch it - that is when the power comes back, and the infrastructure is rebuilt and we have enough food, and we have buried all our dead"
> Wise up, mousepotato, you're lucky to be able to afford the dear stuff; you don't need to judge the others who can't.


Mousepotato lives in an area that has had severe tornados and a massive early fall snowstorm that caused power outages for numbers of days and which normally receives several feet of snow each winter. No, she does not expect people to ooh and ahh over inappropriate yarns used for donation, but Mousepotato also uses superwash wools for such items, knowing that they will be likely to be cared for in a fashion that does not include handwashing delicates because she knows that wool retains warmth when wet as acrylic does not. The comment was intended to reflect the attitude that seems to creep in that poor don't expect anything else, so why use anything more. Please understand, Mousepotato works daily to deliver services to many underpriviledged men and women and has for the last 28 years. She perhaps understands their plight quite well.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Exactly Penny5. I crocheted a sweater for my dog, and dang it-she wasnt impressed.!!! Now thats a snob!!! LOL


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


I agree!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Inexpensive yarns for charity projects just because they are easily laundered and warm.
> I suspect charities would find other yarns less welcome. You never know what or where or how your donated projects are going to be used. Your taste may not be that of the recipient's!
> Also there are knitters who can't afford too much and if they were to feel their contributions are second-rate just because they are not 'good' wool - well that would be very sad.
> Where in the world does mousepotato live? Needy people who get these knitted contributions may be homeless through storms, tornadoes, landslides, earthquakes -- does she really expect them to murmur lovingly over a real wool blanket and say "I must dry this flat, after I wash it carefully in the proper suds, taking care not to stretch it - that is when the power comes back, and the infrastructure is rebuilt and we have enough food, and we have buried all our dead"
> Wise up, mousepotato, you're lucky to be able to afford the dear stuff; you don't need to judge the others who can't.


silvercharms you did it again wtg :thumbup:


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mousepotato,
Thank you for the service you have given to the underprivileged. You are to be commended. 
Donna K


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Cudoos to charms!


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

You guys are being kinda mean to each other :-( 

Some of the charity projects request wool yarn for things like the helmet liners for soldiers. Much warmer for the extreme climate. 
The hats for premies should not be wool since it could cause a rash. Cotton is best since acrylic builds static and interferes with life support machines .
Your choice of yarn should be based on how the item will be used . 

Knitting for charity is great because it says somebody cares to the recipient regardless of what yarn is used.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Right on, Funkyknitter.
Donna K


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> knitcrochetlover said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> I'm finding this thread very interesting. I sell knits on several sites. I use mostly acrylics.. I am on a very limited budget and can't afford the high dollar wools and alpaca's I see in the local LYS. I also buy bags of yarn at Goodwill and have become the recipient of large quantities of acrylics from friends who have moved on to only knitting with natural fibers. I also see a lot of people say they won't use novelty yarns.. My 'claim to fame' as it were, is embellished hats. Novelty yarns and beads and buttons are my forte. I'll take all the acrylic and novelty yarns anybody wants to throw at me.
> 
> Here's a couple of my hats:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I posted a thread about teaching myself to knit.....and I gotta say, it is HARD to knit with acrylics!!!!...I crochet with it but couldn't get my knitting needles to work with it!. I knitted with some Peaches & Creme cotton and did not to bad...but acrylic...not so much!...LOL...It kept slipping off my needles, the tip of the needle wouldn't go around all the strands of the thread, kept wanting to separate it....it was tough. Frustrated me so bad I'm going to bed!!!!....LOL


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Cables and Lace:
Beautiful afghan and your words are beautiful too!!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

My apologies to you, then, mousepotato for implying that you are unaware of the needs of underprivileged people. This is evidently not true.

But I still hold to the fact that many people, myself included, cannot afford to buy superwash wool in any great quantity, whether for ourselves or charity. 

And secondly I have never been aware on KP of this attitude you write of, that 'the poor don't expect anything else, so why give them more' 
Many of us give to charity what we would wear ourselves.

Perhaps you are implying that the problem comes with those who can afford to use better wool?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

missylam said:


> mousepotato, thanks for telling me about the military that is good information to know. I don't have anyone in the military but if I were to knit for them this is good info. Thanks


Missylam,

I have participated in knitting for The Ships Project and these are the guidelines that they use from the military. The folks behind this project receive donated items all the time that cannot possibly be used by the armed forces (baby hats, pink helmet liners, and such) and either have to send them elsewhere or dispose of them. The letters they have shared from our servicemen overseas about the items they receive would break your heart to hear their gratitude.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> GrannyGoode said:
> 
> 
> > Schatzie said:
> ...


Well now, that wasn't very nice, was it? Where DID your manners go to, Woman?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> My apologies to you, then, mousepotato for implying that you are unaware of the needs of underprivileged people. This is evidently not true.
> 
> But I still hold to the fact that many people, myself included, cannot afford to buy superwash wool in any great quantity, whether for ourselves or charity.
> 
> ...


Silvercharms,

As I have said elsewhere in this thread, I asked the question for my own education. I have been on both ends of this question, not having the funds to buy ANY yarn unless I saved pennies (those of you on fixed incomes, who have internet services and computers, you have to know that I don't fully buy this argument) from the less than $4K a year my husband and I EARNED from our work, to, if I choose to, buy cashmere and quiviut, not that I choose to often, or if I do it's an ounce or two to spin. I don't waste my money on frou-frou yarns, I buy solidly spun wools and cottons, mostly, and once in a while, a well spun acrylic. I'm not fond of acrylic, it causes my excema to break out and since my hands are my working tools, I can't afford that. And I buy on sale, when I can splurge to add to my stash, and I buy at an LYS. Not all LYS are equal, some are very snobbish, some are open and welcoming. I will not patronize a shop where the staff is rude, and I will not buy yarn from a mass merchandizer where there is absolutely no knowledgeable staff, unless I know exactly what I want and have coupons for it. I do buy Bernat Handicrafter on occasion for baby bibs and wash cloths, but for sweaters, Lamb's Pride Cotton Fleece will win hands down.

I am surprised by some of the answers, although given the number of years I've been knitting (for those who wish to count, it's 58 years this year) not overly suprised by those who are, IMHO, reverse snobs. The ones who are proud of their virtue of frugality in buying only very inexpensive yarns. I don't wholly buy the "there's no LYS closer than 30 miles away" argument either, not when the access to the internet allows all these knitters to be here. This is, again, IMO, false pride, and, yes, bragging about this frugality is as much pride as bragging about scoring 30 skeins of Malabrigo. To be honest, those responders who have boasted about their frugality are as much snobs when they look down their noses as those who prefer to use natural yarns or yarns that are more expensive. And, again, I'll be honest, I'd prefer to spend $7 a ball on a yarn that I enjoy working with than $2.50 on something that I find harsh and unlovely. When I knit for charity I use the same yarns that I use for my children and grandchildren. The poor are someone else's child, and I follow Mother Theresa's belief that one can find God in the face of the poor.

I have been enlightened by this thread, saddened, but enlightened. I want to thank everyone who has posted here because it has shown me the breadth of the debate, and the caustic point of view of the people who find that my question seems to deride their choices. I've said it before, I have great difficulty understanding many things about knitting concepts, like dpns being difficult and why one knitter feels put down for their choices of yarn by the simple fact that another knitter would not choose to use it. Is there Red Heart Supersaver in my house? Yes, there is, for Miss BT to learn with because the bright (garish, IMO, but I bought it knowing that it would appeal to her) colors keep her sitting and knitting with me, but even she is unhappy with the texture of the yarn. Is there some quiviut in my stash as well? Yes, two precious skeins gifted to me by a close friend, waiting to be knit. And, btw, there's some silk, too, also waiting to be knit, bought on sale.

So now, ladies and gentlemen, all, you have told me what I needed to know. I will now go back to my knitting chair and decide if, after all the angry and indignant words written, the far fewer more fair and reasonable words will cause me to continue to visit with you and remain part of your company.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

logicfrog1 said:


> i agree also people dont always think befor they speak i am a disabled vet with no income right now and i have been using my stash to keep me busy just dont pay attention to yarn snobs knitting and crocheting (and all needle crafts) come from the heart not the wallet


God Bless you, and I pray you keep knitting, crocheting. Your heart must be huge!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL LOL Too Funny!!! :lol:


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Since I am 60 miles from the nearest "LYS", internet is a nice source if I already know what to expect from the yarn, but for something with which I have no previous experience, I want to touch and feel. So it is important to me that I have a place where I can see the product close up and personal. In addition, I prefer to support local businesses whenever possible.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

I too am on a fixed income of ss disability and don't know what I would do without the internet and computer. It's how I do all my bill paying and keep up with my children and grands, none of whom live near us. I can see pictures and videos on facebook that my dils post regularly for me. And since I no longer am able to drive and am in a wheelchair when I leave home, it's almost impossible to get through the lys near me - it is not handicap accessible. Even the quilt stores I used to frequent I can no longer get through the aisles. So most of my purchases are from on-line. I have been very lucky with those purchases but I still miss those days when I would stop there and get my fabric or yarn fix by just looking and touching.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I was knitting on the sweater that I am making from Red Heart Super Saver yarn that is really turning out to be very pretty and I started to ponder why people get so sensitive about the yarns they use. I know that when I learned to knit it was probably Red Heart yarn that I learned on and that has been over 50 years ago. Red Heart is probably a company that has been around longer than most others and they are still doing very well in a not so good economy. Red Heart yarn is a name we all know, like it or not, if we work with yarn. Do any of you in now 23 pages on KP feel that you have made a difference to someone to start knitting with wool yarn instead of acrylic or the other way around. I doubt it. Whenever a discussion of yarn comes up, some agree with others and others disagree and there are hurt feelings and for what. Ladies, it is yarn, expensive or not and we all have our preferences and most likely we will go on doing and thinking like we always do, and our minds have not been changed in 23 pages. I have been on KP for quite a while and this has come up before. It is always the same. I will not be a part of a yarn discussion again. I feel that KP is about helping each other, getting help and just being a friend. That is why I am still here.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Bless you, Grandma Jo.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

quiltress588 said:


> I too am on a fixed income of ss disability and don't know what I would do without the internet and computer. It's how I do all my bill paying and keep up with my children and grands, none of whom live near us. I can see pictures and videos on facebook that my dils post regularly for me. And since I no longer am able to drive and am in a wheelchair when I leave home, it's almost impossible to get through the lys near me - it is not handicap accessible. Even the quilt stores I used to frequent I can no longer get through the aisles. So most of my purchases are from on-line. I have been very lucky with those purchases but I still miss those days when I would stop there and get my fabric or yarn fix by just looking and touching.


I hear you, Quiltress, my LYS is not quite handicap accessible, and I, too, want to fondle the fiber before I buy, which is why I patronize my LYS, one of four within driveable distance from me (no, that doesn't include Webs, which while driveable, is two tolls and 3/4 hr to drive each way to get to), but which is the only one with true customer service. Unless I know the yarn, I don't buy on the internet, except for the occasional mystery KAL.

As for fabric stores, well, my sewing machine has the Novena to Saint Jude engraved on it, but these are also mostly non-existant here now. A couple of private ones, one with not much for choice in nice fabrics, one with lovely fabric, but sky high prices, and one fabric section in the local department store, but which seldom seems to change stock.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree with Schatzie and sent a PM to Admin asking that this thread be ended.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Ditto!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Exactly...........


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Seems that there are quite a few of us that are disabled and on ss disability. I too would not buy online unless I knew what the yarn feels like.


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

Just said I would never respond to "snob," but if I can tell you how something feels, I will.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you dottygarland, it's good to know that. Anitabee


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> What, to you, constitutes a yarn snob? Is it someone who chooses not to use mass mercandized yarns? Is it someone who will use only esoteric yarns? Someone who uses only natural fiber yarns? What?
> 
> A posting of a knitter's mantra appeared in a response recently and the first part was "Don't be a yarn snob."


Mom always said it's not nice to call other people names


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Exactly...........


Well, I wouldn't want to disagree with Mark Twain...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree this "Yarn Snob" thing is getting old, huh?? Again, I wonder why I even read about it. My bad.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, why don't we all drop this thread now. I'll ignore it until it goes sway if you all will, too.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Even though, as you say, the subject is getting old, the phrase "yarn snob" is an established bona fide title...and we all have our opinions about it. We kind of got off track a few times, talking about snobbery in general, but there were a lot of valid gripes on here. In general, a yarn snob is someone who will ONLY use high end top quality yarn...a yarn snob is not always rude to those who DON'T use quality yarn. The term wasn't coined to mean something negative...if it was then we're ALL snobs about some things. Personally, I'm a snob about the kinds of music I listen to...LOL...I don't openly sneer or look down my nose at people that listen to the types of music that I can't stand...I'm just not that way...but I won't listen to it just to please them, either....same with movies....if I don't like a certain genre, I won't watch it just to please someone else....

My point is....we're not here to please everyone else...if you have a preference and an opinion, that doesn't make you wrong. And if you don't like someone else's opinion, that doesn't make them wrong.....and there's no reason, on these forums, for anyone to be exceptionally rude, call names, downgrade someone else OR to get so angry as to contact admin to remove a post just because you don't like the subject matter. The only reason admin should be involved is if someone is getting verbally abused or there is excessive vulgar language. An opinion is just that...an OPINION!....everyone has one....and you don't have to agree. If I start reading a post and I don't like the subject matter, I click out. It's not for me to tell someone that their choice of subject sucks...LOL

Life is too short for anger, people.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Phoenix, I agree. And now I'm going to stop reading this thread, as it is clear it's never going to end.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I buy yarn online... many times without knowing what it feels like. Sometimes I get disappointed, but most times I really like what I receive. And many times purchase the same type of yarn again...


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > We all have preferences based on many things. A snob of any sort is a person who makes derisive comments over someone else's choice.
> ...


AMEN to that!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Amen!


----------

